# [Guide] Laptop Buying Guide.



## seamon (Feb 3, 2014)

.....................||=====Go on, click it.
.....................||
.....................V


Spoiler



Get used to clicking this thingy.





Greetings members and guests of TDF alike. Today I decided to create a guide of my own for all those laptop lovers and buyers out there. This is my first guide so please bear with me. 

Abbreviations:-


Spoiler




GPU:-Graphic Processing Unit aka Graphic Card.
CPU:- Central Processing Unit aka Processor.
SSD:- Solid State Drive.
HDD:- Hard Disk Drive.
RAM:- Random Access Memory.
Spec:- Specifications, ie, power of the components of the laptop.




Misconceptions:-


Spoiler



1. i7 is always greater than i5 = WRONG!


Spoiler



core i7 processors with U in their name as nearly as powerful as core i5 with M in their name.
Intel Core i7 4500U vs i5 3230M
This is because that particular i7 is undervolted , underclocked and has lower no. of cores (2 (hyperthreaded upto 4) as opposed to 4 (hyperthreaded upto 8) in i7 4xxxMQ or 3xxxQM processors.



2. More amount of memory in GPU is always better OR a 4GB GPU card is twice as fast as a 2 GB one. WRONG AGAIN!



Spoiler



This topic is explained better over here :-

How much graphic memory makes sense? - NotebookCheck.net Tech






Updates:-


Spoiler



These listings are for
Quarter 1 2015.
 The laptops will be updated on a quarterly basis.
 I will also do an update when Maxwell is launched in India.
 Those interested in buying laptops are highly suggested to wait for Maxwell. 
 Oh. BTW those who don't know, Maxwell is the next generation of Nvidia GPUs.



The first thing that people have in mind while buying a laptop is the budget. I will start at a min of 20k INR because that's a good price for a budget laptop and below that one is better off buying a second hand laptop.

I will cover 4 basic demographics:-


Spoiler




The Godly Gamer:- This type of laptop buyers are buying laptops because they either have to play games on the run or want the portability of a laptop while gaming. Most important factor for this demograph is the GPU and the CPU of the laptop. Expect bulky notebooks with the best single application performance in their respective budget tier. Consumer grade notebooks.


The Bad@$$ Businessman:- Laptops in this category are meant for business use and for very light to moderate gaming. Build Quality, Battery Life and portability are main things to consider by people in this demograph. Expect solid, lightweight and durable notebooks.


The Great Graphics Designer :- Desktop Level Rendering capability is the only requirement of this demograph. 
Starts:- 75k+


The Humble Human:- General laptops, basically a jack of all trades. These laptops are meant for a little bit of everything from facebook to photoshop to light gaming.
This class is exclusive to the first budget.





Budget 1:- 20k to 30k (Super Duper Low Power Laptops)


Spoiler



The Humble Human


Spoiler



Lenovo Ideapad G50-70 (59-417086) Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS) Rs.26890 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad G50-70 (59-417086) Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ Free DOS) Ebony Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

Reasons to Consider:-


Spoiler



1) core i3 proccy.



Dell Vostro 14 V3446 Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2 GB Graph) Rs.30490 Price in India - Buy Dell Vostro 14 V3446 Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2 GB Graph) Grey Online - Dell : Flipkart.com

Reasons to Consider:-


Spoiler



1) core i3 proccy.
2) Dedicated GPU









Budget 2:- 30k to 40k (Leveling up!)


Spoiler



The Godly Gamer:-


Spoiler



Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) (59-429601) Rs.37200 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) (59-429601) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

Reasons to consider:


Spoiler



Good build quality+powerful CPU for this range.






The Bad@$$ Businessman


Spoiler



*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-essential-...kpad&ref=355471b1-75e5-4e23-b924-84d83111bd1f

Lenovo Thinkpads are well known for their reliability. Besides in this budget a macbook is not feasible.




Budget 3:- 40- 50k (In the zone (yes this title is stolen)).


Spoiler



The Godly Gamer:-


Spoiler



*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-z50-70-not...ee-dos-2gb-graph-59-420313/p/itmdztb4y82dgrpv

Reasons to Consider:-


Spoiler



Powerful GPU but has a HD screen.




*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-z50-70-not...=z50&ref=faadc6de-067c-4168-a17a-9018d2b8b220

Reasons to consider:-


Spoiler



FHD screen but less powerful screen.





The Bad@$$ business:-


Spoiler



Thinkpad Edge E531 (Black) - Thinkpad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store



Spoiler



lenovo's build quality is at par with apple. Lenovo is famous worldwide for their business laptops. These thingies are extremely reliable. The entire thing is protected with a metal cage. Rumor has it that these can survive desk level falls. Keyboard is spill resistant.











Budget 4:- 50k-70k (Metal Laptop Rising (hope you get the reference))


Spoiler



The Godly Gamer:-



Spoiler



*www.flipkart.com/msi-gp60-2pe-leop...=MSI&ref=efad8131-0c3d-4720-907a-8525e1ec88be
Reasons to consider :-


Spoiler



Best gaming laptop in this range



*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-z50-70-59-...=z50&ref=faadc6de-067c-4168-a17a-9018d2b8b220
Reasons to consider :-


Spoiler



1080p screen+strong GPU+moderately strong CPU.






The Bad@$$ businessman:-



Spoiler



Here we see the advent of the first macbooks.

*www.flipkart.com/apple-md712hn-b-m...book&ref=dc73fdd6-4203-4e5a-8b0b-f764d53ffcb6
Reasons to consider:-


Spoiler



Build Quality+Extremely Portable due to extreme small size+V.Fast because of SSD+Quite Capable CPU+GPU+Superb battery life.
What else do you need?



*www.flipkart.com/apple-md101hn-a-m...book&ref=dc73fdd6-4203-4e5a-8b0b-f764d53ffcb6








Budget 5:- 75k to 1lakh (LEGEN-wait for it-DARY tier)


Spoiler



The Godly gamer:-


Spoiler



*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-y50-70-not...=Y50&ref=548cdb38-6a34-4257-afbb-8b37c832e8c6

Reasons to Consider:


Spoiler



Powerful gpu+cpu. sub par screen.



[*www.flipkart.com/asus-g551jk-dm053...+rog&ref=9e4fb43f-24a2-44b0-8e80-95e4c038071c


Reasons to consider:


Spoiler



Superb screen but slightly weaker GPU




*www.flipkart.com/msi-ge60-2pf-apac...=MSI&ref=5104fb92-e082-4d1e-801c-98231397007d


Reasons to consider:


Spoiler



Everything superb except the price






The Bad@$$ businessman:-


Spoiler



The sweet spot as there are many alternatives available


*www.flipkart.com/apple-me864hn-a-m...book&ref=fa6b01de-236d-42f0-b6cb-d7856348c941




Spoiler



I am starting with a superb macbook pro. This thingy provides ultimate performance(not gaming) for designers and businessmen alike along with superior build quality and reliability.




*www.flipkart.com/apple-mgx82hn-a-m...book&ref=fa6b01de-236d-42f0-b6cb-d7856348c941



The Great Graphics Designer :-



Spoiler



I would suggest the HP ZBOOK 15. Go to HP site and ask them directly. If you send in an email they will call you.
This one is an extremely customizable laptop with top notch components. Every damn thing can be customized as the price will change accordingly.

HP Mobile Workstation- ZBook 15 | HP® India

Try to keep the specs to a min or else the price will skyrocket.






Budget 6:- 1 lakh+ (Overkill)


Spoiler



At this point you either really love laptops or are filthy rich and give zero damns.

The Godly Gamer:-


Spoiler



Here you have two alternatives. Either you can buy one from India which is secure or you can import one from US which will provide better performance.

*www.flipkart.com/msi-gs60-2pe-ghos...=MSI&ref=5104fb92-e082-4d1e-801c-98231397007d



Spoiler



Inferior to Alienware 17 and after sales service is not very good but much cheaper.



*www.flipkart.com/dell-alienware-17...e+17&ref=0bcbb8dc-63ac-4f9d-b1e7-631d5af130b6


Spoiler



For people who love to show off. Superb gaming performance and after sales service is good. Check official site too.





When buying a laptop in this budget, people will want the very best but unfortunately in India you can't just walk into a store and demand it because those evil CEOs , for unknown reasons, decided not to launch the best gaming machines in India.
The perfect gaming laptop will include a GTX 980M in either SOLO or in SLI mode. Those interested are advised to buy from xotic PC and ship through ppobox for minimum headaches. ebay.com is also a good option too.

Xotic PC:- Perhaps the best laptop reseller in the USA, these guys are extremely reliable and will test their products before shipping.

ppobox.com :- A reliable service that imports and clears customs on products for you.

The best 15.6" laptop money can buy:-

*www.xoticpc.com/sager-np8268-clevo-p150sma-p-6986.html?wconfigure=yes

Reasons to consider:-


Spoiler



1. Can beat the Indian alienware 17 any day.
2. Total cost ~1.5lakh INR(including shipping)
3. Buy GTX 980m+core i7
4.The best period.


Price :- ~1.3lakh INR
Importing+duties:-~25-30k INR


The best laptop money can buy:-

*www.xoticpc.com/msi-gt80-titan009-980m-sli-p-7869.html?wconfigure=yes



Spoiler



1. Nvidia GTX TITAN+ level performance.
2. Cherry MX mechanical keyboard.






The Bad@$$ business man:-


Spoiler



*www.flipkart.com/apple-mgxc2hn-a-m...book&ref=80430ebd-47ae-4564-9bad-6673b4ff1a52


Spoiler



Why not go for the best mac?







The Great Graphics Designer :-



Spoiler



I would suggest the HP ZBOOK 17. Go to HP site and ask them directly. If you send in an email they will call you.
This one is an extremely customizable laptop with top notch components. Every damn thing can be customized as the price will change accordingly.

HP Mobile Workstation- ZBook 17 | HP® India

Warning:- A maxed out ZBOOK 17 with core i7 4930 MX version, Quadro K5100M, SSD+HDD and Brightview screen can cost well above 5 lakh INR so choose the components wisely and try to keep them to a min.












Useful Links:-


Spoiler



CPU Comparison chart:-
Mobile Processors - Benchmarklist - NotebookCheck.net Tech

GPU Comparison chart:-
Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - NotebookCheck.net Tech

Gaming Scores:-
Computer Games on Laptop Graphic Cards - NotebookCheck.net Tech



Companies that provide great after sales service (This is a debatable topic and I am talking in general):-


Spoiler



Dell,Lenovo,HP




Contributors:-


Spoiler



1.anupam_pb
2.AbhMkh
3.samudragupta


----------



## snap (Feb 3, 2014)

keep up the goodwork


----------



## seamon (Feb 3, 2014)

I am open to suggestions.


----------



## geek_rocker (Feb 3, 2014)

Good job, my friend. I'm looking to replace my ageing Dell studio 15 with something new and this definitely would help. Which brand has the best aftersale-service in India in your opinion guys?


----------



## seamon (Feb 3, 2014)

geek_rocker said:


> Good job, my friend. I'm looking to replace my ageing Dell studio 15 with something new and this definitely would help. Which brand has the best aftersale-service in India in your opinion guys?


Dell followed by lenovo. btw... Lenovo laptops don't break easily. I'll add this point about servicing tomorrow.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 3, 2014)

Great work
Some suggestion from me :

*30-40k (For Gamers)*
Lenovo Essential G510 (59-382843) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Rs.38999 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Essential G510 (59-382843) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

Reasons to consider:
No OS, Great CPU + dedicated GPU for gaming

*40-50k (For Gamers)*
Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) Rs.47111 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-380480) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) Dark Chocolate Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

Reasons to consider:
Best CPU+GPU for price

*Less than 55k (Gaming)*
IdeaPad Z510 (Dark Chocolate) - Ideapad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store

Reasons to buy: 
Upgraded CPU over Z500, Anti glare display (No FHD display, FK mentioned wrongly )

Samsung NP550P5C-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.58900 Price in India - Buy Samsung NP550P5C-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Silver Online - Samsung: Flipkart.com

Reasons to consider: 900p Anti glare display, Great GPU for price(better than GT740M), JBL speakers with sub woofers, Blu ray reader
Note: If costly in flipkart but available for less than 55k locally(56k in Samsung eStore)

*55-60k*
Add anti glare display to reasons to buy of Z510(i7)

Just add those laptops too. *I think sub sections can be made like 40-46k then 46-55k, 55-65k & 65-75k*
Many friends of mine ask me laptops in 45-55k range instead of 40-50k. Some people want laptops just around 40k(44-45k max). That's why this suggestion

Also add these links for CPU & GPU comparisons (or make a list from it considering which ones are available here)
Mobile Processors - Benchmarklist - NotebookCheck.net Tech
Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - NotebookCheck.net Tech
Computer Games on Laptop Graphic Cards - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 3, 2014)

very nice, high five - YouTube

But its a rip off from my post, I ought to get credit......., Also  we need to dispel the misconceptions about Haswell ULV proccy's.

for eg this  Intel Core i7 4500U vs i5 3230M


----------



## seamon (Feb 3, 2014)

Updated. BUMP!


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> Updated. BUMP!



Good 
I think Samsung NP550P5C S06IN deserves a line about its speakers in the reasons to consider because it has the second best laptop speakers in a laptop that I've heard(Didn't check speakers of any laptop which costs 1lakh+, except macbook pro). The best speakers were JBL 2.1 system in 2years old Dell XPS laptop (one of my friends has an i5+GT540M XPS), it has better bass & loudness than even JBL 2.1 of Samsung series 5


----------



## $hadow (Feb 3, 2014)

Good work mate.


----------



## seamon (Feb 3, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Good
> I think Samsung NP550P5C S06IN deserves a line about its speakers in the reasons to consider because it has the second best laptop speakers in a laptop that I've heard(Didn't check speakers of any laptop which costs 1lakh+, except macbook pro). The best speakers were JBL 2.1 system in 2years old Dell XPS laptop (one of my friends has an i5+GT540M XPS), it has better bass & loudness than even JBL 2.1 of Samsung series 5



Can you please elaborate what all to add? I don't have much knowledge about speakers. What about the JBL in Y500? :O


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> Dell followed by lenovo. btw... Lenovo laptops don't break easily. I'll add this point about servicing tomorrow.


I've had no issues with HP ASS.. they are 2nd to dell IMO


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> Can you please elaborate what all to add? I don't have much knowledge about speakers. What about the JBL in Y500? :O



Our Y500 doesn't have sub woofers(music device which gives better bass). Our lappy has JBL 2.0 system. JBL 2.1 means 2 JBL speakers with one sub woofer.

In the reasons to buy of Samsung S06, add : "JBL speakers with sub woofer". It should suffice. Its the best speaker under 60k 

The 1lakh+ laptops which you mentioned might have better speakers. Also i don't know about the speakers of new HP laptops(ones with 4th gen i5 & i7 M processors)


----------



## seamon (Feb 3, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Our Y500 doesn't have sub woofers(music device which gives better bass). Our lappy has JBL 2.0 system. JBL 2.1 means 2 JBL speakers with one sub woofer.
> 
> In the reasons to buy of Samsung S06, add : "JBL speakers with sub woofer". It should suffice. Its the best speaker under 60k
> 
> The 1lakh+ laptops which you mentioned might have better speakers. Also i don't know about the speakers of new HP laptops(ones with 4th gen i5 & i7 M processors)



I think the Y500 has a subwoofer, look under the laptop and you'll find it. It's altogether a different story it doesn't work. xD


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> I think the Y500 has a subwoofer, look under the laptop and you'll find it. It's altogether a different story it doesn't work. xD



That's not sub woofer .... Thats just an air vent, i suppose


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2014)

Good work, i look forward to that day when the 90K~1L+ section is filled with at least 5+products of very high-end gaming which again do not cross 150K  pricing sanity mark. its ok as of now for its pretty decent and assuming made for people buying laptops in India only.

@OP, "*At this point you either really love laptops or are filthy rich and give zero damns.*" really childish ! , people buying laptop at that price range have a *mobility factor prioritized *as they are mostly compelled to buy it for fulfilling their gaming need yet being able to carry it, they chose it as it burns hole in pocket by transport cost with associated risk for moving a giant-ass gaming rig town to cities to state to countries 

People love games, for that they have gone as far as 4 way SLI rigs, buying an expensive laptop is pretty small compared to that.


----------



## seamon (Feb 4, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> That's not sub woofer .... Thats just an air vent, i suppose


I don't think so, I just Heaven tested it and it should at least give a feeling that air was sucked in but it doesn't.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> I don't think so, I just Heaven tested it and it should at least give a feeling that air was sucked in but it doesn't.



I too don't know what it does.........
(I'm assuming we r talking about a rectangle just below touchpad, bottom side)


----------



## seamon (Feb 4, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> I too don't know what it does.........
> (I'm assuming we r talking about a rectangle just below touchpad, bottom side)



yes with dots in it.


----------



## harshbhat10 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi guys,
I wish to purchase a high performance laptop. I'd really appreciate any help towards the same. And is this the best thread to post queries?

1. Budget: INR 60-75k 
2. Size: Mainstream; 15.6"
3. Tasks: Gaming; building resource intensive IT projects; cloud computing
4. Config: I had the following configuration in mind.
              Processor: 4th gen i7 quad core. 4700MQ
              RAM:        8GB DDR3
              GPU:        2GB. Preferably Nvidia, GDDR5
              Screen:    15.6"; Preferably 1920x1080(Full HD). Touch not necessary.
              Optical Drive: Not necessary
5. Brands: Dell, Lenovo, HP. Though I'm open to suggestions from other brands as well.
6. ASS/ warranty are imp. 
I had been eyeing this laptop:
Lenovo: Y510p [4700MQ,8GB,Full HD screen, GPU: GT750M DDR5]. Can someone elaborate on build quality, VFM; And what about ASS/ warranty.

**Also, I heard the new Maxwell architecture (Kepler's successor) for Nvidia graphic cards is going to be launched soon. Is there any point in waiting for them?

Thanks
Harsh


----------



## seamon (Feb 5, 2014)

harshbhat10 said:


> Hi guys,
> I wish to purchase a high performance laptop. I'd really appreciate any help towards the same. And is this the best thread to post queries?
> 
> 1. Budget: INR 60-75k
> ...



Go for it, it's the best out there in this budget.

Maxwell should double the performance over Kepler, it's your call entirely. If rumors are to be believed then the high end of the GTX 8xx series is going to be Kepler as well.


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 6, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Good work, i look forward to that day when the 90K~1L+ section is filled with at least 5+products of very high-end gaming which again do not cross 150K  pricing sanity mark. its ok as of now for its pretty decent and assuming made for people buying laptops in India only.
> 
> @OP, "*At this point you either really love laptops or are filthy rich and give zero damns.*" really childish ! , people buying laptop at that price range have a *mobility factor prioritized *as they are mostly compelled to buy it for fulfilling their gaming need yet being able to carry it, they chose it as it burns hole in pocket by transport cost with associated risk for moving a giant-ass gaming rig town to cities to state to countries
> 
> People love games, for that they have gone as far as 4 way SLI rigs, buying an expensive laptop is pretty small compared to that.



I have two words for you, "Professionals and Amateurs".Professionals need such powerful rigs and gaming laptops because its their profession.Just like a good batsman in cricket needs a good bat.Amateurs are people who play games for pleasure, and only very few rich(people who don't care about money) amateurs would be able to afford such expensive(and thereby powerful) gaming rigs/laptops.

Most amateurs(including myself) are satisfied with mid-range hardware, and if an amateur buys a gaming rig worth 1L or above the only conclusion that we can make is. he/she is filthy rich.


----------



## seamon (Feb 6, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I have two words for you, "Professionals and Amateurs".Professionals need such powerful rigs and gaming laptops because its their profession.Just like a good batsman in cricket needs a good bat.Amateurs are people who play games for pleasure, and only very few rich(people who don't care about money) amateurs would be able to afford such expensive(and thereby powerful) gaming rigs/laptops.
> 
> Most amateurs(including myself) are satisfied with mid-range hardware, and if an amateur buys a gaming rig worth 1L or above the only conclusion that we can make is. he/she is filthy rich.



Also professionals know what to buy and where to buy.
Anyway I will add the best of the best and some VFM laptops in the ultra high end category by the week's end.


----------



## harshbhat10 (Feb 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> Go for it, it's the best out there in this budget.
> 
> Maxwell should double the performance over Kepler, it's your call entirely. If rumors are to be believed then the high end of the GTX 8xx series is going to be Kepler as well.



Thanks.

Can someone comment on build quality, ASS and warranty of Lenovo.

Also, by when would laptops with Maxwell GPU be expected.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice guide.clicking the spoilers was an unforgettable experience


----------



## seamon (Feb 7, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Nice guide.clicking the spoilers was an unforgettable experience



Was the experience good or bad?

and UPDATE BUMP!!


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 7, 2014)

^actually good coz the things come as a surprise


----------



## seamon (Feb 13, 2014)

BUMP

I guess this is useless.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 13, 2014)

I vote up for sticky
very informative thread


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 13, 2014)

I too vote for this thread as a sticky thread...........
Mods you can consider now....


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 14, 2014)

I VOTE AS A TRIBUTE !!!.....MAY THE ODDS BE EVER IN YOUR FAVOUR !!!!...

er...I mean I vote for this thread to be stickied.


----------



## seamon (Feb 15, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I VOTE AS A TRIBUTE !!!.....MAY THE ODDS BE EVER IN YOUR FAVOUR !!!!...
> 
> er...I mean I vote for this thread to be stickied.



Hunger games quote 

- - - Updated - - -

Mission accomplished.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> Mission accomplished.



Cheers !!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 22, 2014)

Atleast now you can remove the "My dream" & the vote headings from first post

Found a nice laptop for 43k
Acer Aspire E1-572G Laptop (4th Generation Intel Core i5-4200U- 4GB RAM- 750GB HDD- 15.6 Inches Screen- Windows 8- 2 GB AMD Radeon HD 8750M Graphics) (Black) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com
Review
Review Acer Aspire E1-572G-54204G75Mnkk Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

Obviously its not FHD screen, but some users who bought it reported to have got 1TB HDD, Win 8.1 & AMD R7 M265

You can add "Review" word next to some laptops whose review is given in reputed websites like CNET, Thinkdigit, Notebookcheck, etc & embed the link in the Review word


----------



## seamon (Feb 22, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Atleast now you can remove the "My dream" & the vote headings from first post
> 
> Found a nice laptop for 43k
> Acer Aspire E1-572G Laptop (4th Generation Intel Core i5-4200U- 4GB RAM- 750GB HDD- 15.6 Inches Screen- Windows 8- 2 GB AMD Radeon HD 8750M Graphics) (Black) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com
> ...



Nice Find. I'll keep on improving the format of the guide as new laptops keep on coming.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 22, 2014)

Guys, any one here purchased HP ENVY touchsmart 15 or 17 leap motion PC?


----------



## seamon (Feb 22, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Guys, any one here purchased HP ENVY touchsmart 15 or 17 leap motion PC?



I don't think it's even worth it. The Y510p is much better. The Leap motion laptop right? You can get the Leap Motion controller from eBay.


----------



## invisiblebond (Feb 22, 2014)

What you are saying next around of new model will be available 

March
June
September
December


----------



## Asif Abdulla (Feb 23, 2014)

45-50k laptop with touch screen and moderate gaming with about 4 gb of ram and 2 gb of graphics ????


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 23, 2014)

Think again, do you really need a touch screen laptop??? 

Practically no use of it


----------



## Asif Abdulla (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes. Windows 8works best with touch and would love to have it.......


----------



## Gollum (Feb 23, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Think again, do you really need a touch screen laptop???
> 
> Practically no use of it



Dude, trust me, i test these things everyday, touch is the way to go. Especially win8 and hp split PC's are amazing to use.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> I don't think it's even worth it. The Y510p is much better. The Leap motion laptop right? You can get the Leap Motion controller from eBay.



I only wanted to get a user input for the notebook. its just released in India.


----------



## sksundram (Feb 23, 2014)

yeah, completely agree with Gollum.. touch screen laptop is great to use (win 8 and later).. i was really impressed with it while looking for a suitable laptop for my friend at nehru place.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 23, 2014)

After reading above posts, i think a sub section for touch laptops should be there

Some good touch laptops
HP Envy Touchsmart 15-j109TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB 8GB NAND/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) vs Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/Touch) vs Asus S550CB-CJ095H VivoBook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB 24GB SSD/ Win8/ 2GB Grap


----------



## seamon (Feb 23, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> After reading above posts, i think a sub section for touch laptops should be there
> 
> Some good touch laptops
> HP Envy Touchsmart 15-j109TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB 8GB NAND/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) vs Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/Touch) vs Asus S550CB-CJ095H VivoBook (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB 24GB SSD/ Win8/ 2GB Grap



I'll do it when I get the time.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 2, 2014)

Can any one suggest a good VFM convertible Laptop ?

yeah the foldable and touch screen one.. please add the convertible section because it is really compact and real treat in travelling (Portability)


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

blackbird said:


> Can any one suggest a good VFM convertible Laptop ?
> 
> yeah the foldable and touch screen one.. please add the convertible section because it is really compact and real treat in travelling (Portability)



Updates coming soon.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 3, 2014)

blackbird said:


> Can any one suggest a good VFM convertible Laptop ?
> 
> yeah the foldable and touch screen one.. please add the convertible section because it is really compact and real treat in travelling (Portability)



ASUS Padfone
Asus PadFone Price, Reviews, Specs & Buy Online in India - Snapdeal.com


----------



## int86 (Mar 6, 2014)

last month of quarter , do come up with updates


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

int86 said:


> last month of quarter , do come up with updates



I'll update this later this month. I was waiting for maxwell to be released but I guess I have to do it before than.


----------



## subhasmalik (Mar 6, 2014)

I am a software developer of Microsoft technologies I want to purchase a laptop of software development purpose for daily uses.
Please help me with you valuable suggestion/feedback to find out best match of my requirement with latest release product with lowest price,
Configuration requirement:
RAM 4 GB or higher.
Cache memory: 3 Mb or higher (4 Mb preferable)
HDD: 320 GB or higher
Graphics: not an issue.
Processor: for Intel i3 or higher, for AMD A4 or higher (prefer AMD A8, A10 and Intel i3(4th gen) and i5 4th gen or i7)
Screen Size: not an issue (15.6" preferable)
Brand: not an issue (prefer Dell, Samsung, Sony)
Warranty: minimum 1 year or higher.
Wi-Fi: IEEE Standard 802.11b/g/n.
Bluetooth : not an issue.
DVD writer: not an issue.
Additional desirable requirement: fingerprint scanner, Web cam, 2 or more USB port, Clock Speed 2 GHz or higher with Turbo Boost, battery backup minimum 2 hr or higher.

Thanks and regards
Subhas Malik.


----------



## luckyidnani (Mar 7, 2014)

can anyone help me buy an 15.6 inch laptop which is able to play games like farcry 3 and it should be a full hd 1080p and my budget is 40000


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 7, 2014)

luckyidnani said:


> can anyone help me buy an 15.6 inch laptop which is able to play games like farcry 3 and it should be a full hd 1080p and my budget is 40000



1080p for 40 k not available here!
Nearest option Acer Aspire e1-572g @ 50 k with exchange of old laptop


----------



## Saikat D (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi all, need a little help here. I want to buy a gaming laptop for around 45K.

Here are some options

1.HP Pavilion 15-n204tx Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2GB Graph) Rs.43290 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-n204tx Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2GB Graph) Imprint Sparkling Black Colour With Micro Dot Pattern Online - HP: Flipk

2.HP Pavilion 15-e001AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) Rs.41990 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-e001AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) Metallic Black Online - HP: Flipkart.com

3.Acer Aspire E1-572G Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) (NX.M8JSI.002) Rs.47973 Price in India - Buy Acer Aspire E1-572G Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) (NX.M8JSI.002) Black Online - Acer: Flipkart.com

4.Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.39890 Price in India - Buy Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Sleek Silver Online - Samsung: Flipkart.com

5.Dell Inspiron 5521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2 GB Graph) Rs.42575 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 5521 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2 GB Graph) Moon Silver Online - Dell: Flipkart.com

Which will be the best option? Any other laptops should i consider?


----------



## luckyidnani (Mar 7, 2014)

i think that is not a full hd screen can you give me any other suggestions or a good config to build a custom gaming pc within 40k and yes i need two harddisks to be installed in my pc and it will be best if i can add led lights to the fans and all maybe something like this*img38.imageshack.us/i/dscn0516i.jpg/


----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

Sigh they really do show up everywhere to ask for a laptop.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 13, 2014)

Acer E1-572G (NX.MJNSI.004) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Rs.57999 Price in India - Buy Acer E1-572G (NX.MJNSI.004) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Acer: Flipkart.com

Add this to your list as well, it offers a FHD scrren and a ULV Haswell i7 all under 60K


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 13, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Acer E1-572G (NX.MJNSI.004) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Rs.57999 Price in India - Buy Acer E1-572G (NX.MJNSI.004) Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Acer: Flipkart.com
> 
> Add this to your list as well, it offers a FHD scrren and a ULV Haswell i7 all under 60K



I don't think it has FHD display + GPU is AMD R series one


----------



## seamon (Mar 13, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> I don't think it has FHD display + GPU is AMD R series one



can you please confirm this?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 13, 2014)

seamon said:


> can you please confirm this?



I think they are providing FHD display!
Acer customer denied it and flipkart is not sure!Better confirm with local reseller!


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 13, 2014)

seamon said:


> can you please confirm this?



I am pretty sure its an FHD display, because I know that this laptop has an FHD variant and this particular model(for 57k) is the most expensive variant so this one must have an FHD display.Dont know about the GPU,this laptop was reviewed on notebookcheck and they found an AMD 8750m


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 13, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I am pretty sure its an FHD display, because I know that this laptop has an FHD variant and this particular model(for 57k) is the most expensive variant so this one must have an FHD display.Dont know about the GPU,this laptop was reviewed on notebookcheck and they found an AMD 8750m



8750m coupled with i7 ULV pretty sad processing!Lenovo z with i7-4700 plus 740m will be more powerful.Just we have to compromise full HD


----------



## seamon (Mar 13, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> 8750m coupled with i7 ULV pretty sad processing!Lenovo z with i7-4700 plus 740m will be more powerful.Just we have to compromise full HD



It's for multi-taskers who feel cluttered in a HD panel, you know, the sort who just browse and stuff. Definitely not recommended for gaming. There are better gaming notebooks available in this budget. IDK in which category to fit this one into.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow..  Great Work Seamon.. Nice Guide By the Way. I wish i had a similar thread to look for when i started hunting for my laptop. I also Vote for this thread to get Sticky (if they consider my Vote )


----------



## seamon (Mar 13, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Wow..  Great Work Seamon.. Nice Guide By the Way. I wish i had a similar thread to look for when i started hunting for my laptop. I also Vote for this thread to get Sticky (if they consider my Vote )



It's a sticky. =.=

- - - Updated - - -

BTW thanks.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> It's for multi-taskers who feel cluttered in a HD panel, you know, the sort who just browse and stuff. Definitely not recommended for gaming. There are better gaming notebooks available in this budget. IDK in which category to fit this one into.



Just make a seperate list of FHD laptops.There are very few in the market


----------



## seamon (Mar 17, 2014)

Did some minor updates..........I'll add a touch laptop section soon.


----------



## sasha007 (Mar 21, 2014)

seamon said:


> Did some minor updates..........I'll add a touch laptop section soon.



Thanks for your efforts sir . Had a query 

You said that MSI offers international warranty . But are MSI laptops available anymore in India ?

They are gone from flipkart and ppl are sying that MSI has shut operations in India . 

So Is MSI going to offer warranty in India for laptops from now on ?

Also , Does Asus ROG laptops have warranty coverage here in India ?


----------



## seamon (Mar 21, 2014)

Msi laptops are not available in India. Msi does not provide warranty in India, to get official warranty, one has to ship his/her msi laptop to somewhere nearby in Asia which is cheaper than shipping to US.

Msi laptops are repairable locally due to their simplicity in design. 

Asus does provide ROG warranty in India.


----------



## sasha007 (Mar 21, 2014)

seamon said:


> Msi laptops are not available in India. Msi does not provide warranty in India, to get official warranty, one has to ship his/her msi laptop to somewhere nearby in Asia which is cheaper than shipping to US.
> 
> Msi laptops are repairable locally due to their simplicity in design.
> 
> Asus does provide ROG warranty in India.



So the only option if we want to import a gaming laptop from US are Asus ROG and Alienware . 

I know that Dell provide international warranty here in India as well and it is awesome . 

What about Asus warranty in India ?  If i purchase warranty extension in US would it be valid here in India ?

PS :- I'm prefering to buy from US Asus ROG over alienware as alienware looks quite bulky and ugly . Asus ROG is comparatively light and sexy ! But concerned about the Indian warranty .


----------



## seamon (Mar 21, 2014)

sasha007 said:


> So the only option if we want to import a gaming laptop from US are Asus ROG and Alienware .
> 
> I know that Dell provide international warranty here in India as well and it is awesome .
> 
> ...



Both are almost same bulky. Get Alienware imo, you won't regret it.


----------



## int86 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lenovo Essential G500 (59-380860) Laptop (3rd Gen Intel Core i3 3110M- 2GB RAM- 500GB HDD- 15.6 Inches- DOS) (Black) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com
Thought of buying this . The only con I find, this comes with 2GB RAM with only one slot.
Thought of upgrading it to a single 4gb stick.
Any suggestion as I have planed to buy it next week from snapdeal.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 23, 2014)

seamon said:
			
		

> I would suggest the HP ZBOOK 17. Go to *Gollum and ask him directly*. If you send in an email they will call you.
> This one is an extremely customizable laptop with top notch components. Every damn thing can be customized as the price will change accordingly.
> 
> HP Mobile Workstation- ZBook 17 | HP® India
> ...



FIXED
you did not add the correct display. brightview is sh1t - HP dream color is the best display in the market
apart from zbook17 you also have elitebook 8770w

also in 85k business section you should really add elitebook 9470m. I have this untrabook and it rocks
 and who uses apple for business lol



Spoiler



if anyone wants to buy a hp notebook or desktop let me know. I can test your selected model before you buy


----------



## seamon (Mar 23, 2014)

Gollum said:


> FIXED
> you did not add the correct display. brightview is sh1t - HP dream color is the best display in the market
> apart from zbook17 you also have elitebook 8770w
> 
> ...



I inquired about the elitebook 8770w, they told me that it has been discontinued.

Everyone uses macs for business imo. They have legendary reliability. Your laptop is way overpriced considering it's not a mac.


----------



## sasha007 (Mar 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> Both are almost same bulky. Get Alienware imo, you won't regret it.



Ok.  BTW do you know how is Aus service for ROG here in India ? And Can i extend earranty here for a US laptop with 1 yr international warranty ?

Please reply .


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 23, 2014)

sasha007 said:


> Ok.  BTW do you know how is Aus service for ROG here in India ? And Can i extend earranty here for a US laptop with 1 yr international warranty ?
> 
> Please reply .


I think u can buy warranty extension & it will be valid here. Only ADP is unavailable here, if bought from abroad & if the laptop has it.....


----------



## justgothere (Mar 23, 2014)

This thread is a wealth of information.I'm from non-technical background hence much of that is way above my head . I have a query and if this is not the proper place then please delete it. 
I want to buy a laptop within 25-30 k. This will be for the study purpose of my kids, one is in standard 6 and another in standard 4. They are capable of basic computer operation and so is their mom. Naturally you can understand nothing much demanding will run on it. It better be a robust piece with preferably spill proof key boards. Passable graphics and other performance will be acceptable but a dvd drive is needed because many study materials these days come in discs 
Pointers will be appreciated. 
Regards


----------



## seamon (Mar 23, 2014)

justgothere said:


> This thread is a wealth of information.I'm from non-technical background hence much of that is way above my head . I have a query and if this is not the proper place then please delete it.
> I want to buy a laptop within 25-30 k. This will be for the study purpose of my kids, one is in standard 6 and another in standard 4. They are capable of basic computer operation and so is their mom. Naturally you can understand nothing much demanding will run on it. It better be a robust piece with preferably spill proof key boards. Passable graphics and other performance will be acceptable but a dvd drive is needed because many study materials these days come in discs
> Pointers will be appreciated.
> Regards



Thank you for the compliment.

I can think of Lenovo Thinkpad series which are made waterproof but you have to personally ask the guys in the shop which one is waterproof specifically. 
Otherwise you can get a keyboard guard like me which saves the KB from spills. I bought mine in a Lenovo store.


----------



## justgothere (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Any specific model in mind? 
Regards


----------



## Gollum (Mar 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> I inquired about the elitebook 8770w, they told me that it has been discontinued.
> 
> Everyone uses macs for business imo. They have legendary reliability. Your laptop is way overpriced considering it's not a mac.



lol name some businesses who use macs. 99% of business computers run on Windows based PC's.
A mac is a consumer product.

My notebook is business PC and I use it for work. Its speed is awesome and security is top notch. Its only expensive because of the formfactor. HP's are generally expensive but yeah 3yr warranty is really good.


----------



## seamon (Mar 23, 2014)

The 10 Best Business Laptops | PCMag.com

This page sums it up. I can't believe it that I, the greatest hater of apple products, am actually supporting macbooks.

If the question is about performance/speed/security then just look at my laptop. Also macbooks are yet faster.


----------



## seamon (Apr 1, 2014)

Added Touch laptop section. I will do a major upgrade when Maxwell is launched here. For the time being, current laptops are good enough.


----------



## geek_rocker (Apr 3, 2014)

Toshiba Satellite L50-A I3111 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Rs.39990 Price in India - Buy Toshiba Satellite L50-A I3111 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Luxury White Pearl With Stripes Online - Toshiba: Flipkart.c

What do you think of this laptop seamon? I think it overpowers everything else in the 30 to 40 k category for gamers.


----------



## seamon (Apr 3, 2014)

geek_rocker said:


> Toshiba Satellite L50-A I3111 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Rs.39990 Price in India - Buy Toshiba Satellite L50-A I3111 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) Luxury White Pearl With Stripes Online - Toshiba: Flipkart.c
> 
> What do you think of this laptop seamon? I think it overpowers everything else in the 30 to 40 k category for gamers.



strictly a no-no. It has a U processor. The GPU will be rendered useless.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 5, 2014)

^ What's difference between U and M processors apart from clock speeds?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 5, 2014)

^ The U is for Ultrabook: Intel&rsquo;s low-power, dual-core Haswell CPUs unveiled | Ars Technica


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 5, 2014)

Sub 30k range : Asus X551CA-SX014H Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8) Rs.28817 Price in India - Buy Asus X551CA-SX014H Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8) Black Online - Asus: Flipkart.com

38k (Slim form factor) : HP Pavilion 15-n010TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.38190 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-n010TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Imprint Mineral Black Horizontal Brush Pattern Online - HP: Flipkart.com

sub 50k gamer : Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-387057) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) Rs.47990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-387057) Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) Dark Chocolate Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

sub 50k touch : HP Envy X2 11-G004TU Laptop (2nd Gen ADC/ 2GB/ 64GB eMMC/ Win8/Touch) Rs.44990 Price in India - Buy HP Envy X2 11-G004TU Laptop (2nd Gen ADC/ 2GB/ 64GB eMMC/ Win8/Touch) Aluminium Finish In Natura Silver Colour Online - HP: Flipkart.com


----------



## Vyom (Apr 20, 2014)

Looking for a basic usage all rounder laptop for a friend. Not for gaming. Budget is around 25K - 30K. (Not creating a thread. Just need general opinion).
Is Asus X551CA-SX014H Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8) good enough?


----------



## Thor (Apr 23, 2014)

Gollum said:


> lol name some businesses who use macs. 99% of business computers run on Windows based PC's.
> A mac is a consumer product.
> 
> My notebook is business PC and I use it for work. Its speed is awesome and security is top notch. Its only expensive because of the formfactor. HP's are generally expensive but yeah 3yr warranty is really good.



Well I work for a TelCo ... and we do have some MacBooks , primarily used to develop and test IPAD and IPHONE apps for the TelCo ..

Also ThoughtWorks , a reputed SW Development Firm , gets its folks Macbooks , I have seen them using it ...

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] and guys , for this thread with wealth of Information.
Now that I have bought y510p , a friend ask for help in choosing a business laptop under 40k . =) this thread helped again! thanks!! great job ...


----------



## Ashok Verma (Apr 26, 2014)

Please suggest this laptop under a budget of 38k. *www.flipkart.com/item/COMDUS3GGFVKVVBD


----------



## Ashok Verma (Apr 26, 2014)

Is it worth the price tag.. Pls take a look and suggest


----------



## nrvpnchl (May 9, 2014)

When I can expect Lenovo Y50 in India ?


----------



## clipping path (May 27, 2014)

I think it is very helpful post. I vote in this.


----------



## seamon (May 27, 2014)

"Someone got you banned and I approve of that.
We don't mind accidental bumping,but what you did was on purpose.Don't teach technicality here.
self introspect and move on. "-vkl

Ban me forever bump. I am officially pissed off now.

- - - Updated - - -

I got a 2 day ban for a simple joke necro bump undermining my helpful advise for all these months.


----------



## powerhoney (May 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> "Someone got you banned and I approve of that.
> We don't mind accidental bumping,but what you did was on purpose.Don't teach technicality here.
> self introspect and move on. "-vkl
> 
> ...



Necrobump on which thread???


----------



## seamon (May 27, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Necrobump on which thread???



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/144409-budget-gaming-laptop.html

There isn't a word in the Rules thread wherein an "old" thread is properly defined. It is neither mentioned that one shouldn't post in an "old" thread. Even then I stuck to the topic. 
#WaitingForBanHammer


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/144409-budget-gaming-laptop.html
> 
> There isn't a word in the Rules thread wherein an "old" thread is properly defined. It is neither mentioned that one shouldn't post in an "old" thread. Even then I stuck to the topic.
> #WaitingForBanHammer



Yep Seamon we support u!
Seamon!Seamon.....Seamon!
Now what let's start a campaign against mods!

Hahaha now don't ban me!
#PolishingSenseofHumour 





Ashok Verma said:


> Please suggest this laptop under a budget of 38k. *www.flipkart.com/item/COMDUS3GGFVKVVBD



Go to local lenovo reseller or do store!
They are offering 4th gen i5 with 8750m in G510

Also there's an HP model
Refer this thread,OP has same requirements and chose amond HP and Lenovo Acc to ur suitability!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=183864


----------



## Vyom (May 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> Ban me forever bump. I am officially pissed off now.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I got a 2 day ban for a simple joke necro bump undermining my helpful advise for all these months.



You really think replying to a guy who haven't posted since 22 Aug 2011 is "helping"? I don't get the purpose of posting a poem too on that thread.
Also, you accepted you were necro bumping too. So you were indeed doing it on purpose.

And now you try to defame a mod by posting his PM. You really deserve a permaban.
But I will leave that decision to the actual super mods. Members who don't understand the "importance of community" don't really belong on a forum such as this.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 27, 2014)

Vyom said:


> You really think replying to a guy who haven't posted since 22 Aug 2011 is "helping"? I don't get the purpose of posting a poem too on that thread.
> Also, you accepted you were necro bumping too. So you were indeed doing it on purpose.
> 
> And now you try to defame a mod by posting his PM. You really deserve a permaban.
> But I will leave that decision to the actual super mods. Members who don't understand the "importance of community" don't really belong on a forum such as this.



Woh!Woh!Woh!
Cool down man!

Anyways we guys are strictly OFFTOPIC here as it is advice thread!
Let's contribute our knowledge so that we can help others!


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 27, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Yep Seamon we support u!
> Seamon!Seamon.....Seamon!
> Now what let's start a campaign against mods!
> 
> ...



its in G510. 
all the ones with LSD as 5 are AMD configs and with 0 are intel configs.


----------



## seamon (May 27, 2014)

Vyom said:


> You really think replying to a guy who haven't posted since 22 Aug 2011 is "helping"? I don't get the purpose of posting a poem too on that thread.
> Also, you accepted you were necro bumping too. So you were indeed doing it on purpose.
> 
> And now you try to defame a mod by posting his PM. You really deserve a permaban.
> But I will leave that decision to the actual super mods. Members who don't understand the "importance of community" don't really belong on a forum such as this.



It was a simple joke and I got banned for that without a warning. Necro-bumping is not even mentioned in the rules. Who are you to judge if I am helping or not?

I am not defaming vkl, just posting why I am so pissed off. 
I have been helping people in this sub-forum for months now and if that's not understanding the "importance of community" then I ask you what is?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 27, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> its in G510.
> all the ones with LSD as 5 are AMD configs and with 0 are intel configs.



Yep!
Ty for correction!
Corrected


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> It was a simple joke and I got banned for that without a warning. Necro-bumping is not even mentioned in the rules. Who are you to judge if I am helping or not?
> 
> I am not defaming vkl, just posting why I am so pissed off.
> I have been helping people in this sub-forum for months now and if that's not understanding the "importance of community" then I ask you what is?



OFFTOPIC !

Anyways I wanted to ask you a question!
Is it reasonable to buy i5 y510p now for 55-59k and upgrade with $200 i7-4800?
And SLI

OR

W8 for Y50 launch???


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> It was a simple joke and I got banned for that without a warning. Necro-bumping is not even mentioned in the rules. Who are you to judge if I am helping or not?
> 
> I am not defaming vkl, just posting why I am so pissed off.
> I have been helping people in this sub-forum for months now and if that's not understanding the "importance of community" then I ask you what is?



cool down dude. these bans and infractions are just reminder of the rules. nothing else. even i had received infraction in the past. even this applies to mods.dont worry. move on.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 27, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> OFFTOPIC !
> 
> Anyways I wanted to ask you a question!
> Is it reasonable to buy i5 y510p now for 55-59k and upgrade with $200 i7-4800?
> ...



dont buy a laptop now just for the sake of upgrading the processor later. upgrading your desktop processor is very easy, but laptop processors might even be soldered on to the motherboard, so. i'd suggest, better wait and buy what you want.
yes, if you have budget restrictions now, you may do a RAM upgrade later or might be Harddisk too , but not processor.


----------



## seamon (May 28, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> OFFTOPIC !
> 
> Anyways I wanted to ask you a question!
> Is it reasonable to buy i5 y510p now for 55-59k and upgrade with $200 i7-4800?
> ...



That's a great incentive but be very careful if you want to open up the laptop as this will void warranty(unless Lenovo India customer care guys are so non-technical that they won't see the warranty sticker). Don't Forget IC Diamond 24 as this doesn't cost much but reduces the temps by upto 10-15 degrees over stock.

Y50 will have 10% greater GPU performance. IDK about cost. It will probably have a soldered CPU and GPU to make cooling efficient in such a small package.

- - - Updated - - -

Guide re-posted.


----------



## AbhMkh (May 29, 2014)

I don't really see the point of a laptop buying guide when everybody(the self-proclaimed experts) keep on recommending Lenovo laptops across all price ranges..All I see on the threads now are Lenovo G's and Z's and Y's....et al


----------



## seamon (May 29, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I don't really see the point of a laptop buying guide when everybody(the self-proclaimed experts) keep on recommending Lenovo laptops across all price ranges..All I see on the threads now are Lenovo G's and Z's and Y's....et al



It's so that people don't buy trash Dell laptops. 
Also, wasn't this your idea in the first place?
Even though it is universally accepted that Lenovo provides the best performance+Build quality, this guide opens up options for someone having second(and unwise) thoughts.


----------



## Nanducob (May 29, 2014)

You can always question the experts about their suggestion,but closing a thread which has been stickied and has got more than 5k views seems illogical.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 29, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> You can always question the experts about their suggestion,but closing a thread which has been stickied and has got more than 5k views seems illogical.



+1

Lenovo is the king now. 
this guide may also help as to which laptop to buy. even when its sure to be lenovo. 
lets keep this thread open guys.


----------



## AbhMkh (May 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> It's so that people don't buy trash Dell laptops.
> Also, wasn't this your idea in the first place?
> Even though it is universally accepted that Lenovo provides the best performance+Build quality, this guide opens up options for someone having second(and unwise) thoughts.



Lol, yes this was my idea but that was before Lenovo went all "Samsung" on laptops and took the "kitchen sink" approach.


This was an excellent guide but now it has lost its purpose as a GUIDE ever since Lenovo has invaded the laptop market with its products.I may as well write a new laptop buying guide with a single word "LENOVO" in the subject 

Anyways, I have left all the "advice giving" up-to you as I am busy contemplating various answers to the question.."What is the meaning of life ?".

Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## seamon (May 29, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Lol, yes this was my idea but that was before Lenovo went all "Samsung" on laptops and took the "kitchen sink" approach.
> 
> 
> This was an excellent guide but now it has lost its purpose as a GUIDE ever since Lenovo has invaded the laptop market with its products.I may as well write a new laptop buying guide with a single word "LENOVO" in the subject
> ...



Meaning of life? :<



I am waiting for MSI, I hope we see competition then.


----------



## $hadow (May 30, 2014)

seamon said:


> Meaning of life? :<
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for MSI, I hope we see competition then.



Pricing will play the most crucial point as far as competition is concerned.


----------



## cacklebolt (May 30, 2014)

This is somewhat urgent.
I dumped my old desktop and am on a lookout for a new laptop. 30-40k.

I picked these two:
Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.35404 Price in India - Buy Samsung NP370R5E-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Sleek Silver Online - Samsung: Flipkart.com

Lenovo Essential G510 (59-398411) Laptop (4th Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Rs.34750 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Essential G510 (59-398411) Laptop (4th Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

Can anyone tell me what is the difference in performance of the Radeon HD 8750M and Sunpro 8570.
I suppose the Sunpro is just rebranded but can someone confirm?

I posted a seperate thread but didn't get any reply.

Also, if I get the Lenovo,I'm planning to add another 4/8 GB RAM. How much more will it cost?


----------



## seamon (May 30, 2014)

AMD 8750m>>>AMD 8570M(Sunpro) 

4GB=2.5k,8GB=4-5k


----------



## omega44-xt (May 31, 2014)

cacklebolt said:


> This is somewhat urgent.
> I dumped my old desktop and am on a lookout for a new laptop. 30-40k.
> 
> I picked these two:
> ...


Get the Samsung one & put another 4GB RAM in it if you want


----------



## cacklebolt (Jun 1, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Get the Samsung one & put another 4GB RAM in it if you want



I'm keen on the Samsung too. But ice heard Samsung is going to stop selling budget notebooks in India.


----------



## seamon (Jun 2, 2014)

Update BUMP!
Added ASUS ROG 15.6"


----------



## kaz (Jun 2, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] great guide bro  *subscribed* 
My almost 3years old XPS L502X with 2GB GT540 looks so weak when compared with the new models available currently.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 5, 2014)

Guys it's urgent Dilemma!
My dad has given me 1.2L in hands and I am supposed to-

1.Buy 2 laptops(1 for me & 1 for my sis)
2.Good Specs(She is Pursuing architecture and I am pursuing civil(So decent specs to run all autocad softwares!)

3.Same identical laptops(I can't fool him by buying myself y510p i7 and giving her a low end HP or dell ULV)

I have short listed -

2 Y510p with core i5
Lenovo Store Price -57500/- without accessories

58500/- with


General questionnaire:
1.Is it a wise decision?
2.Accessories worth 1k bucks?
3.₹57500 or ₹58500 a good price???
4.Will there be any major performance differences?
5.Synaptics or Élan touchpad option available?
6.Flipkart or W.S. Retail?

Your suggestions are welcome!

Special request to Seamon and all other PCgeeks out there;
PLEASE HELP!


----------



## seamon (Jun 5, 2014)

Why not get a Y510p core i7+Y510p core i5?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> Why not get a Y510p core i7+Y510p core i5?



Lol!!! 
+1 to this... Hope your sister won't notice!!!


----------



## cacklebolt (Jun 5, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Get the Samsung one & put another 4GB RAM in it if you want



It's clear that the 8750M is better. Just one final confirmation:
What is the performance difference between the processors?
I should be ordering by the end of the week.


----------



## luckyidnani (Jun 5, 2014)

Do we have any full hd laptops in india below 50k i am searching for a while but didn't find any will be getting a new laptop this september


----------



## seamon (Jun 5, 2014)

luckyidnani said:


> Do we have any full hd laptops in india below 50k i am searching for a while but didn't find any will be getting a new laptop this september



not yet, no.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> Why not get a Y510p core i7+Y510p core i5?



Sum it up-
72k+57.5k= ₹129500
Way out of my budget!



powerhoney said:


> Lol!!!
> +1 to this... Hope your sister won't notice!!!



No she's not that dumb!
She will firstly compare the spec sheets provided!
Hahaha!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 5, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Sum it up-
> 72k+57.5k= ₹129500
> Way out of my budget!
> 
> ...



The i7 version is 65k considering they are giving 10% discount on credit/debit cards... 
And, even if she compareds the spec sheets, the only difference is the "i7/i5" part!!!


----------



## seamon (Jun 5, 2014)

Lenovo Y510P (59-389687) Laptop (4th Gen Intel Core i5 4200M- 1TB HDD- 8GB RAM- 15.6 Inches- Win8- 2 GB Graphics) (Black) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com

Get 2 core i5s from there. 55k each so 110k total. A core i7 4702MQ costs 10k. You can get that without letting your sister know. core i7 4700MQ should costs somewhere around 15-20k and core i7 4800MQ costs 25k. IMO core i7 4702MQ is enough.


----------



## kaz (Jun 5, 2014)

[MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION] first tell her that i7 overheats and battery backup will be low...And see her reaction


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok guys will get Lenovo Y510p!
Ty for your suggestions!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 5, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Ok guys will get Lenovo Y510p!
> Ty for your suggestions!



So, you are gonna get an i5 and an i7, or two i5s???


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2014)

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## kaz (Jun 5, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> The suspense is killing me.





Spoiler



*i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab263/tvyps/cats/catpopcorn.gif


----------



## quagmire (Jun 7, 2014)

Guys need a little buying advice: [I plan to buy a laptop tomorrow]

I was looking for a laptop in 40-44k range, and I realised (after reading the forum threads) that Lenovo G510 with i5 4200M, with ATI Sunpro 8570 2GB was the best in that range.

My requirements:

*Good processor (i5 4th gen or higher)
*Good graphics, 'coz I will be doing a lot of image processing, won't be gaming though

The offer I have locally at Reliance Digital:

45k for laptop+Win8 *or* 46k for laptop+Win8  +2 year extended warranty.

So is the laptop choice right? How is the offer? Shall I go ahead?


----------



## seamon (Jun 7, 2014)

quagmire said:


> Guys need a little buying advice: [I plan to buy a laptop tomorrow]
> 
> I was looking for a laptop in 40-44k range, and I realised (after reading the forum threads) that Lenovo G510 with i5 4200M, with ATI Sunpro 8570 2GB was the best in that range.
> 
> ...



Z510.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 8, 2014)

Update Guys!

Lenovo exclusive store are offering me Y510p i5 Ver. With 750m
Manufacturing is November 2013

While many said on flipkart that it has 755m!

They are offering @ 56k!
Please clarify if it has 755 or 750?

Shall I pull trigger?


----------



## MadhavSuthar (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey Seamon under 50k is not there but u can get one under 55k.
Which I have recently ordered but not got yet. because of Shortage!!
Here is a official sony link.

*www.sony.co.in/product/svf15319sn

1080p touch screen 15.6"
1 TB 4 GB 2GB Graphics
4 USB( 2 are 2.0, 2 are 3.0)
i5 4th Gen


----------



## seamon (Jun 26, 2014)

MadhavSuthar said:


> Hey Seamon under 50k is not there but u can get one under 55k.
> Which I have recently ordered but not got yet. because of Shortage!!
> Here is a official sony link.
> 
> ...



nor worth it. That core i5U is equal to core i3M.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2014)

MadhavSuthar said:


> Hey Seamon under 50k is not there but u can get one under 55k.
> Which I have recently ordered but not got yet. because of Shortage!!
> Here is a official sony link.
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] : It has 1080p screen, that too touch. So it's good enough to be put in the list. That i5 & its price can be put as cons, because 57k is too much. Y510p(i5) costs 59k


----------



## seamon (Jun 26, 2014)

Update BUMP!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> Update BUMP!



Also Y510p(i5) costs 59k & i7 one costs 70k (with Rs 1000 cashback, not including the 10% card one)

Also Z510 with i5 & 1GB GPU costs 49k
Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-405848) Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1/ 1GB Graph) Rs.48990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Ideapad Z510 (59-405848) Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1/ 1GB Graph) Dark Chocolate Online - Lenovo: Flip


----------



## seamon (Jun 26, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Also Y510p(i5) costs 59k & i7 one costs 70k (with Rs 1000 cashback, not including the 10% card one)



Do store says 77k

- - - Updated - - -

Update BUMP 2!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> Do store says 77k



I usually find that the DO store is costlier (not everytime though)
Its better to replace the DO store link with FK one


----------



## seamon (Jun 26, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> I usually find that the DO store is costlier (not everytime though)
> Its better to replace the DO store link with FK one



Not everyone buys from FK. Most people local shops when purchasing something so expensive.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> Not everyone buys from FK. Most people local shops when purchasing something so expensive.



That's true, but for checking price FK is good. Many of my friends still prefer local shops for anything which costs 1k+


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 27, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> That's true, but for checking price FK is good. Many of my friends still prefer local shops for anything which costs 1k+



Got mine for 54k from Lenovo Exclusive Store


----------



## AashishSaini (Jul 2, 2014)

*hey people I wish to buy a laptop and want you people to suggest me some. Here is some input from my side to let you know what I am looking for! 
*
1) What is your budget? 

*45k-70k(rupees)
*

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

* Thin and Light 12" - 15" screen 
*

3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

*I'd be using this laptop just for a bit of gaming and Office and Productivity Software
*


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

*an i5 processor would be just fine i guess for my requirements (4th gen) dedicated graphics card ,ssd 128gb 4gb RAM(at least), portable and great in looks!*



4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

*I got Dell Inspiron 15 7537 on my mind, its just it doesn't offer full hd screen and has got an i5 processor but its got a touch screen and stunning looks which are tempting.

Lenovo Y510p is also an alternative. 

I am not brand specific, im open to any brand
*


6) Anything else you would like to say?

*Screen resolution ( a full hd would be nice! )
Battery back up >3 hours(at least)
Purchase place ( Online / Local ) Depends who is offering more!
*

*Thanks in advance! 
*


----------



## kaz (Jul 2, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] In 40-50k range you have mentioned Z500 with 3rd Gen i5, but even 4th Gen i5 (Z510) is available under 50k on flipkart. Don't you think Z510 is a better option than Z500?


----------



## seamon (Jul 2, 2014)

kaz said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] In 40-50k range you have mentioned Z500 with 3rd Gen i5, but even 4th Gen i5 (Z510) is available under 50k on flipkart. Don't you think Z510 is a better option than Z500?



Updated.


----------



## geek_rocker (Jul 15, 2014)

Edit: Nevermind, had a stupid moment.


----------



## seamon (Jul 15, 2014)

geek_rocker said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] What do you think about this laptop? Asus X550LD (XX082D) Notebook (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) Rs.54599 Price in India - Buy Asus X550LD (XX082D) Notebook (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) Dark Grey Online - Asus: Flipkart.com
> 
> Seems a good config for the price? How does it compare to the i5 Y510p?



You can't compare Maruti 800 to a Ferrari. :/
GPU - GT 820m=Trash.


----------



## dissel (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello,

I like to know how is the AMD Laptops ? Are they any good for 24x7 usage ? No heavy gaming though as well as intended to use Ubuntu on it.

Here are the following Rig in my mind.

Dell Vostro 14 3445 Notebook (APU Quad Core A6/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2GB Graph) Rs.29490 Price in India - Buy Dell Vostro 14 3445 Notebook (APU Quad Core A6/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2GB Graph) Grey Online - Dell: Flipkart.com

HP 15-g009AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (G8D85PA) Rs.31990 Price in India - Buy HP 15-g009AX Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (G8D85PA) SParkling Black Online - HP: Flipkart.com

Required Criteria HDMI out which the last one got.

As well I like to know AMD A6 is equivalent to which intel processor as well Gen.

Can any one able to throw some lights.

*Note To MODS* : I don't know where to post as I post my quires another thread assuming that was appropriate thread. Please delete the post here or there if it is not eligible .


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 17, 2014)

I can see the final cart price of the HP laptop @ 26.8k.

Get it. AMD A8 might not be equivalent to 4th gen i3 mobile processor but still it would be better than the ULV ones. 

Gpu can handle the new games(not sure about all). 

AMD ones are good, no worries


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

dissel said:


> No heavy gaming though as well as intended to use Ubuntu on it.


Ubuntu will run the AMD Open Source driver by default. In Ubuntu 14.04, dynamic re-clocking/power saving features of AMD GPUs is NOT enabled by default. So, until you enable it, the laptop will run hot.

But no worries, since you can easily enable it.  You'll have to enable it by passing *radeon.dpm=1* as kernel parameter in the */boot/grub/grub.cfg file.* The laptop will run fine thereafter.


----------



## dissel (Jul 17, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> I can see the final cart price of the HP laptop @ 26.8k.
> 
> Get it. AMD A8 might not be equivalent to 4th gen i3 mobile processor but still it would be better than the ULV ones.
> 
> ...





ico said:


> Ubuntu will run the AMD Open Source driver by default. In Ubuntu 14.04, dynamic re-clocking/power saving features of AMD GPUs is NOT enabled by default. So, until you enable it, the laptop will run hot.
> 
> But no worries, since you can easily enable it.  You'll have to enable it by passing *radeon.dpm=1* as kernel parameter in the */boot/grub/grub.cfg file.* The laptop will run fine thereafter.



Thanks for the reply,

I'm keeping an eye on this which is intel 4th Gen i3 with integrated graphics - no bling - 14" added advantage.

Dell Inspiron 14 344234500iBU Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu) Rs.31190 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 14 344234500iBU Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu) Black Online - Dell: Flipkart.com

I know Dell Vostro 14 is far better than this but it only comes with VGA port.

------

Thanks ico, your reply is exactly what I'm looking for, Yes I want to how cool this AMD rig will be running under ubuntu.


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

dissel said:


> Thanks ico, your reply is exactly what I'm looking for, Yes I want to how cool this AMD rig will be running under ubuntu.


Completely fine and cool with the Open Source driver these days after you do *radeon.dpm=1*.


----------



## prometheus (Jul 25, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
time to update the thread?
*y50*


----------



## seamon (Jul 25, 2014)

prometheus said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
> time to update the thread?
> *y50*



Hold your horses.


----------



## Dauhak (Aug 5, 2014)

Can anyone recommend me the best in this price tag ?


1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
Ans : INR Rs 60,000 or less

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Ans : 11" - 14” screen or less


3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

Ans : Full HD movies,videos, No games at all, But cpu intensive softwares.
(photoshop,illustrator,video studio,autocad)

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

cpu : core i3-i5,(above 2.0 ghz)
Gpu : integrated , intel hd 4000 or above


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

Any brand is fine with me


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution : 1080p Full HD or even more if possible 
Battery back up : at least 3 hours
Purchase place : ( Online /Hong Kong stores / Anywhere around the world)

Thank You,

P.s : Full Hd screen is very important for me,while being portable..That would be my priority


----------



## seamon (Aug 5, 2014)

Dauhak said:


> Can anyone recommend me the best in this price tag ?
> 
> 
> 1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
> ...



Look at Lenovo Thinkpads or Macs.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> Hold your horses.



aigh dude
time for an update


----------



## seamon (Aug 12, 2014)

prometheus said:


> aigh dude
> time for an update



I won't until I know for sure its performance. *Ahem* 3D Mark 11 *Ahem*


----------



## seamon (Aug 14, 2014)

I am waiting for MSI to re-launch before updating BTW.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> I am waiting for MSI to re-launch before updating BTW.



...hmm...I guess    [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] is taking a lot of heat from us Indian(s)...  

which btw is simply..healthy criticism and MSI shouldn't feel like a brick just hit them on their face

and I also hope that MSI realizes..the time to act is now and offer it's lineup asap without further delay of any* sort..MSI's a good company atleast from what I know/experienced but* to see it going down on their relaunch is sad imho


----------



## rhyansy (Aug 18, 2014)

prometheus said:


> ...hmm...I guess    [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] is taking a lot of heat from us Indian(s)...
> 
> which btw is simply..healthy criticism and MSI shouldn't feel like a brick just hit them on their face
> 
> and I also hope that MSI realizes..the time to act is now and offer it's lineup asap without further delay of any* sort..MSI's a good company atleast from what I know/experienced but* to see it going down on their relaunch is sad imho



sorry for the week's absence. we cant release the info of other line-up yet because BIS certification has not been released yet for GE60/GP60. indian government gave this week as EST release date.


----------



## seamon (Sep 10, 2014)

I am currently a little busy nowadays. I'll update this next month.


----------



## lycan (Sep 13, 2014)

please comment on this thread also guys..... its very important for me or i am gonna die bored!

*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/186929-suggestions-multimedia-laptop-40k.html


----------



## master_chief (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi guys,
I want to buy a laptop within 20K-35K. I would use it for browsing,photo editing(using photoshop),watching movies and gaming(if possible).It should be a bit rugged and offer good battery backup.I would like to buy it within a month.Please suggest.


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 13, 2014)

Please comment on this discussion. I need to convince a guy and he is not listening. 
*www.digit.in/forum/consumer-electronics-everything-else/186970-life-without-computer-programs.html
Life without computer programs


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 5, 2014)

what the thingk with MSI, arent they selling in india.

are they coming with new laptop soon


----------



## seamon (Oct 5, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> what the thingk with MSI, arent they selling in india.
> 
> are they coming with new laptop soon



They are. Sorry for not updating the guide. Way too busy these days.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> They are. Sorry for not updating the guide. Way too busy these days.



hey brother can you suggest me a good laptop within 25k 
with good battery, 4 gb ram (or 2gb with upgrade option) 500 gb hdd, 14 to 17" screen with great viewing angle, 
usb 3, hdmi, 

for home use, music, movies, youtube, surfing and office work

looking to buy from Flipkart or any other site with good discount and offer. also must work good with Linux  ubuntu and mint


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 6, 2014)

I was also looking for a laptop and fixed on Dell Vostro 14 V3446 Notebook. But I'm not sure whether to choose the the one with i3 or the one with i5. 

i3 one costs around 24k in Amazon and i5 one is around 35k. So a 10k difference.

My requirements are running Visual Studio and MS SQL Server. So RAM and proccy matters AFAIK. And yeah No gaming at all. I might run Photoshop sometimes, just for some light editings nothing heavy.

Budget, what should I say, as low as possible  And yeah I have some love for Dell. So if I'm not loosing much, then I'd like to stick to dell.

One last thing, if the difference between the one with Windows and DOS/Linux is not more than around 2.5k, I'd like to go with the one with Windows.


----------



## seamon (Oct 6, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I was also looking for a laptop and fixed on Dell Vostro 14 V3446 Notebook. But I'm not sure whether to choose the the one with i3 or the one with i5.
> 
> i3 one costs around 24k in Amazon and i5 one is around 35k. So a 10k difference.
> 
> ...



Go for Lenovo G500s.
This laptop has a very powerful processor. More RAM can be added later but processor is indispensable. 

The problem with Dell laptops is that they have 'U'(eg. core i5 4200U) processors which are undervolted and weak as compared to more mainstream 'M'(eg. core i5 4200M) processors.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> Go for Lenovo G500s.
> This laptop has a very powerful processor. More RAM can be added later but processor is indispensable.
> 
> The problem with Dell laptops is that they have 'U'(eg. core i5 4200U) processors which are undervolted and weak as compared to more mainstream 'M'(eg. core i5 4200M) processors.



Thanks. Yeah read that about U and M in your first post. So can't I get a one from Dell? I have no idea about service of Lenevo.

Yeah I know, that Lenevo has been there in this market much before than that of Dell AFAIK.

But does it provides good and prompt servicing like Dell? Do I need to take it to Service Center or it provides door-to-door service like Dell within hours of lodging complaint?

And BTW, you said Lenevo G500s, but the link is of a G510. AFAIK, both are different series right?


----------



## seamon (Oct 6, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks. Yeah read that about U and M in your first post. So can't I get a one from Dell? I have no idea about service of Lenevo.
> 
> Yeah I know, that Lenevo has been there in this market much before than that of Dell AFAIK.
> 
> ...



1) Dell doesn't see M processors. Now, Dell is even going to put a core i7 4500U processor in its new 13" Alienware. 

2)Lenovo's service is quite good. I haven't had any problems with Lenovo After Sales Service till now.

3)No door to door service I am afraid.

4)Just naming conventions, just make sure that your laptop has core i5 4200M and you're good to go.

One more thing, Lenovo laptops usually have better build quality over Dell ones in the same category.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> 1) Dell doesn't see M processors. Now, Dell is even going to put a core i7 4500U processor in its new 13" Alienware.
> 
> 2)Lenovo's service is quite good. I haven't had any problems with Lenovo After Sales Service till now.
> 
> ...



Got it. Thanks a lot


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 6, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION], XOTIC PC | Sager NP8268-S (Clevo P150SM-A) - 15.6" Gaming Notebook deserves a mention in Budget 5/6 (base one is at the borderline including shipping and customs)


----------



## seamon (Oct 6, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION], XOTIC PC | Sager NP8268-S (Clevo P150SM-A) - 15.6" Gaming Notebook deserves a mention in Budget 5/6 (base one is at the borderline including shipping and customs)



I plan to revise the guide, just can't find the time right now. I'll do it soon.
Also, Flipkart servers have gone haywire to revise the guide.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 7, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Got it. Thanks a lot



Lenovo provides onsite warranty for a year (I got it for 2 years)
They respond to your complaint within hours after lodging the complaint but a service guy will come to your address within 2 business days. Also i think onsite warranty is available in just the big cities


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 7, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Lenovo provides onsite warranty for a year (I got it for 2 years)
> They respond to your complaint within hours after lodging the complaint but a service guy will come to your address within 2 business days. Also i think onsite warranty is available in just the big cities



Thanks for confirming


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 9, 2014)

Guys, I'm planning to buy 120GB mSATA SSD for my Lenovo Y500 from Amazon @ ~5.7k ($90.47), including shipping & taxes

Check this thread
*www.digit.in/forum/storage/187561-msata-ssd-my-lenovo-ideapad-y500.html


----------



## nabarun_noob (Oct 15, 2014)

What is your budget?
around 30k(in indian price)

What country will you be buying this in?
india

What size notebook do you prefer?
Mainstream (15 - 16-inch screen)

Would you consider a refurbished laptop?
No

What are the primary tasks you need this notebook for?
Web Surfing, Office and Productivity Software, Listening to Music, Photo Editing, Computer Programming, Video Chat and Conference, Movie Streaming and Viewing

hardcore software developing , using softwares like MATLAB ,PHOTOSHOP 

Where will you be using this laptop?
Will be used different places and Will stay on desk

How many hours of battery life do you need?
5-7

Will you be buying online or in store?
in store

Which OS do you prefer?
Linux

List the screen resolutions that interest you:
Standard Resolution (1366 x 768)

Do you prefer a glossy or matte screen?
Glossy or Matte is fine

Is the laptops design important to you?
No

Approximately what date will you be buying this laptop?
Around 10/15/2014

How long do you want this laptop to last?
3 years

How much storage capacity do you need?
500 GB

Are you interested in SSD for storage?
No

Do you want a built-in optical drive, what type?
DVD Burner	

I have researched a bit and found out these 3 models--
1)Access Denied Specifications

2)Buy HP 15-r074TU Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) (J8B82PA) Online at Best Prices In India | Flipkart.com

3)Buy Dell Inspiron 15 3542 Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu) Online at Best Prices In India | Flipkart.com

4)Error 500 Server Error

5)Access Denied Specifications


please help me choose between these three !

Which one would be best ?

As you can see H[ and DELL models are very clos in terms of config and also price .But ACER is giving 7 hours battery life .

But i have always seen people preferring hp and dell over acer.

How is the build quality of acer ?


----------



## nabarun_noob (Oct 15, 2014)

What is your budget?
around 30k(in indian price)

What country will you be buying this in?
india

What size notebook do you prefer?
Mainstream (15 - 16-inch screen)

Would you consider a refurbished laptop?
No

What are the primary tasks you need this notebook for?
Web Surfing, Office and Productivity Software, Listening to Music, Photo Editing, Computer Programming, Video Chat and Conference, Movie Streaming and Viewing

hardcore software developing , using softwares like MATLAB ,PHOTOSHOP 

Where will you be using this laptop?
Will be used different places and Will stay on desk

How many hours of battery life do you need?
5-7

Will you be buying online or in store?
in store

Which OS do you prefer?
Linux

List the screen resolutions that interest you:
Standard Resolution (1366 x 768)

Do you prefer a glossy or matte screen?
Glossy or Matte is fine

Is the laptops design important to you?
No

Approximately what date will you be buying this laptop?
Around 10/15/2014

How long do you want this laptop to last?
3 years

How much storage capacity do you need?
500 GB

Are you interested in SSD for storage?
No

Do you want a built-in optical drive, what type?
DVD Burner	

I have researched a bit and found out these 3 models--
1)Access Denied Specifications

2)Buy HP 15-r074TU Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS) (J8B82PA) Online at Best Prices In India | Flipkart.com

3)Buy Dell Inspiron 15 3542 Notebook (4th Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu) Online at Best Prices In India | Flipkart.com

4)Access Denied Specifications


please help me choose between these three !

Which one would be best ?

As you can see ACER is giving the best battery of 7 hours here !! but I have seen people preferring hp and dell over acer .How is acer in terms of build quality ? should i consider acer ?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 15, 2014)

looking for a best and cheap laptop around 20 to 24 k for general, offfice, movies, music, browsing use, 

if possible keyboard with light and good viewing angle on screen, 

Lenovo laptops are good, but viewing angel is very very bad.

- - - Updated - - -

how is this deal

*Buy HP 15-R074TU Imprint Sparkling Black with Laptop Bag Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in
*


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 18, 2014)

some please explain the model numbers of HP and dell they are so confusing

and which one is good from Dell and HP


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 23, 2014)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 23, 2014)

I haven't searched market for a while so don't completely rely on me.

From a little browsing I got that hardware wise all laptops in ~30k range are identical.

Error 500 Server Error
This dell one is preferable due to matte screen.

Explaining model numbers is getting more difficult (courtesy: presence of both 3rd & 4 th gen laptops)

Also if you could stretch a little get this pro book..
Error 500 Server Error



Spoiler



it feels like DF is going backwards.. 

No one replies as quick


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 23, 2014)

it seems people are not eager to help or they are lazy to type and post here, sad time, once we used get so much reply and suggestion, but nowdays people are more busy on their phones, whatsapp etc


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 23, 2014)

+100 buddy


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> it seems people are not eager to help or they are lazy to type and post here, sad time, once we used get so much reply and suggestion, but nowdays people are more busy on their phones, whatsapp etc



Fill the template and create a new thread.


----------



## seamon (Oct 23, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> it seems people are not eager to help or they are lazy to type and post here, sad time, once we used get so much reply and suggestion, but nowdays people are more busy on their phones, whatsapp etc



20-30k is not real budget for a laptop.

- - - Updated - - -

I'll update the guide after my SAT on Nov 8.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> 20-30k is not real budget for a laptop.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I'll update the guide after my SAT on Nov 8.




i understand sir, but majority of the people falls in that category, not everyone is a gamer and require all powerful rig, just a basic home laptop, which can run 64 it windows 7/ 10 / Ubuntu etc

play hd movies, gives good battery life and provide good warranty

anyway, i will go with whatever i find best on Flipkart or Amazon


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 23, 2014)

Dell Vostro 3546

Or 
Probook mentioned earlier


----------



## seamon (Oct 23, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i understand sir, but majority of the people falls in that category, not everyone is a gamer and require all powerful rig, just a basic home laptop, which can run 64 it windows 7/ 10 / Ubuntu etc
> 
> play hd movies, gives good battery life and provide good warranty
> 
> anyway, i will go with whatever i find best on Flipkart or Amazon



Nah. Only 10% people fall into that category. Most have a budget of at least 50-60k(50%) while some have 70-80k(30%).
If you just want a basic laptop then search your local stores and look for any laptop that looks good and buy it. No need to compare specs as you aren't going to game anyways. Any laptop(even ULV ones) can do your basic stuff.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> Nah. Only 10% people fall into that category. Most have a budget of at least 50-60k(50%) while some have 70-80k(30%).



u are talking about India right?


----------



## seamon (Oct 23, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> u are talking about India right?



Yea.
in US, the average budget is nearly 1.5k-2k dollars.


----------



## BhargavJ (Oct 24, 2014)

Need some help here:

Budget: Less than Rs. 40,000.

Buying from: Dubai

Need a new one, not refurbished

Purpose: Gaming, within the budget I've specified

Battery life: Not very important as I usually use the laptop with the power cable plugged in; my Toshiba's battery has gone bad, and gives me an hour, but that's fine)

Online or in store: in store

OS: Windows 7 / 8; preferably pre-installed, but not an issue

Screen size and Res: 15.6 inches, the usual 1366 x 768

Glossy or matte screen: don't know, whichever.

Brand: Lenovo or Dell; don't know about other brands, but ready to try; have a Toshiba Satellite L755 at present (i3, 4 GB RAM, integrated graphics card), and it works good enough, except for gaming.

Processor: i3 or i5. Don't know anything about AMD's A series; not very keen on those.

RAM: Minimum 4 GB; don't think more is required.

HDD: not an issue; most laptops probably have 500 GBs.

SSD: no need

ODD: DVD burner

Graphics card: Dedicated, but don't know anything about this; this is the reason why I'm asking this question.

At present, I can get a Lenovo G5070 (i5, 4 GB, 500 GB, no dedicated graphics card) for Rs. 25,500, and a Dell 3521 (i3, 4 GB, 500 GB, no dedicated graphics card) for about Rs. 23,800.

Please give me the brand name and model no. of a laptop with a dedicated graphics card, so I can search on the net.

Thanks.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey guys, does Lenevo lappy's have trackpad a bit on left? All the images seems so. If yes why so? It's a bad design in that case. As most people use right hand to use trackpad.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hey guys, does Lenevo lappy's have trackpad a bit on left? All the images seems so. If yes why so? It's a bad design in that case. As most people use right hand to use trackpad.



Maybe because of the numpad, the trackpad looks shifted to the left side. Its placed just below the spacebar, which is perfectly normal.
Even if you have a look at the Dell Inspiron 3542, the trackpad isn't placed at the centre of the palmrest even though the numpad is present.
So, unless your palms are 4.5" or wider, you shouldn't have any problems with it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Maybe because of the numpad, the trackpad looks shifted to the left side. Its placed just below the spacebar, which is perfectly normal.
> Even if you have a look at the Dell Inspiron 3542, the trackpad isn't placed at the centre of the palmrest even though the numpad is present.
> So, unless your palms are 4.5" or wider, you shouldn't have any problems with it.



Got it


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 8, 2014)

The Asus g551 jk is out on flipkart priced at 80k. Comes equipped with i7     4710hq 8gig ddr3 1600mhz ram and gtx850m gddr5. You get a mouse and headset with the pack. Seems VFM compared to the MSI models on offer with 850m what say guys?

Seems better compared to y50 as well coz the Asus one will have better screen. The only place where y50 trumps is the 860m.

What do you guys think about this Asus model?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 8, 2014)

G551 also has a blue ray writer BTW....


----------



## seamon (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll update guide this weekend.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 12, 2014)

please update the guide, with all new released laptop, looking to buy a new laptop in 20 to 30 k range


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2014)

Some upcoming laptops info will also be good


----------



## seamon (Nov 17, 2014)

Oops sorry folks! 
I just can't seem to find the time to update this guide what with my preboards approaching.
If anyone else wants to write a guide, they are welcome to do so.
Mods may unpin this guide if they want as this guide is no longer canon. 
I'll see what I can do later but definitely not in this month.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

I was willing to do so but damm too busy for a month or so to help you out.


----------



## seamon (Nov 17, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I was willing to do so but damm too busy for a month or so to help you out.



same here lol. Freakin pre-boards.
I will do it if I get into college(decision on dec 12). Winter vacations coming too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> Oops sorry folks!
> I just can't seem to find the time to update this guide what with my preboards approaching.
> If anyone else wants to write a guide, they are welcome to do so.
> Mods may unpin this guide if they want as this guide is no longer canon.
> I'll see what I can do later but definitely not in this month.



Want to do but have end semesters from next week


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> same here lol. Freakin pre-boards.
> I will do it if I get into college(decision on dec 12). Winter vacations coming too.


all the best for the result man


----------



## Superayush (Dec 2, 2014)

Awaiting for updated guide 

All the best for Preboards and end sems 

(I am vela but lack the expertise of laptops/best configs etc  )


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 28, 2014)

can someone please explain these terminology:

HD TN GL Flat Display	

Full HD TN GL Slim Display

What is TN GL  ???


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 29, 2014)

avichandana20000 said:


> can someone please explain these terminology:
> 
> HD TN GL Flat Display
> 
> ...




GL is Glossy Layer, i.e., screen will be reflective... Compare that with matte displays...

As for TN, here you go:

TN Vs. IPS Vs. VA | TN Panel.com


----------



## seamon (Jan 4, 2015)

Updating...


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 17, 2015)

seamon said:


> Updating...


Updated ? i need one for  40-45K


----------



## seamon (Jan 17, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Updated ? i need one for  40-45K



ETA:Next week.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Updated ? i need one for  40-45K



Lenovo Z50-70 FHD


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lenovo Z50-70 FHD


Is it available offline?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 17, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Is it available offline?



Yes of course.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yes of course.


What about the build quality?
and this one dell inspiron 5423


----------



## $hadow (Jan 17, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> What about the build quality?
> and this one dell inspiron 5423



what are your requirements?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> what are your requirements?


Its not for me,for my dad.Simple browsing, video calls etc nothing hardcore.Slim models preferred.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 17, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Its not for me,for my dad.Simple browsing, video calls etc nothing hardcore.Slim models preferred.



These are slim enough models and also lenovo provides a good enough build quality.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Is it available offline?



Go for window shopping and compare the prices, buy from wherever you can find it for lower (online/offline).

Other OEM's lack FHD screen and/or 8 GB ram under your budget.


----------



## sidster (Jan 19, 2015)

Guys suggest laptop under 40000, for gaming.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 23, 2015)

sidster said:


> Guys suggest laptop under 40000, for gaming.


Laptop under 40 k is not meant for even minesweeper these days 

So either get a desktop or increase your budget a bit and get z50-70.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi friends.
Need a laptop for friend studying MBA.it will be a quick purchase.

Small questionnaire:

1. Budget: 29k max.

2. Buying from: locally or online whichever is the best.

3.Purpose: Basic requirements like surfing,Movies,Office,etc.

4.Battery Life: 3-4 hrs.

OS: Will self-install W7;DOS fine.

Screen Size:14"-15.6"

Brand Preference : Dell,Lenovo

Proccy: i3 4th gen or i5 3rd gen whichever is good

RAM: 4 GB min.

HDD: 500 GB is sufficient.

ODD: DVD is fine.

Dedicated : Good if it comes with but no problem of sacrificing it.

Preferential Options: From Seamon's Guide.
1.Dell Vostro
2.Lenovo G50

Need a bang for bucks and Good build quality and durability.

While Vostro has many bad reviews (I don't believe of Flipkart reviews)

Your honourable advice needed.

Regards,
Kunal


----------



## $hadow (Jan 24, 2015)

Go for G50.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 24, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Go for G50.



I am sacrificing 820m and build quality.
Are you sure?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 24, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> I am sacrificing 820m and build quality.
> Are you sure?



then get the G50 with quad core AMD A8

Lenovo has better build quality compared to Dell, IMHO.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 24, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> I am sacrificing 820m and build quality.
> Are you sure?



For those requirements any day.


----------



## seamon (Jan 27, 2015)

Updated.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2015)

seamon said:


> Updated.



for under 40k gaming, the Z50 mentioned lacks dGPU.

replace it with Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (80E300FSIN) Rs.37900 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G50-45 Notebook (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (80E300FSIN) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


----------



## vvaisakh2006 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey guys,
           I am looking to buy a mid-high laptop as soon as possible.. I am not a hardcore gamer.. Need a laptop without overheating issue.. My HP Pavilion G6 2005ax survived just for 2 years.. So I am not looking to buy another HP Laptop
1. Budget: INR 30-40
2. Size: 14 or 15.6
3. Tasks: Everyday Use;Gaming(Fifa,gta);Audio Editing;Programming
4. Config: i5 4th gen.. 4gb ram min.. 500gb hdd min..
5. Brands: Dell,Lenovo
6. No overheating..!!
I had been eyeing these two laptops:


Dell Vostro 14 V3446 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2 GB Graph) Rs.34990 Price in India - Buy Dell Vostro 14 V3446 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Ubuntu/ 2 GB Graph) Grey Online - Dell : Flipkart.com

                                           OR

Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-429623) Rs.41990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-429623) Silver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


Whats your suggestion?   Thanks in advance..!


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Feb 22, 2015)

seamon said:


> The Bad@$$ business:-
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Link broken


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 22, 2015)

vvaisakh2006 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am looking to buy a mid-high laptop as soon as possible.. I am not a hardcore gamer.. Need a laptop without overheating issue.. My HP Pavilion G6 2005ax survived just for 2 years.. So I am not looking to buy another HP Laptop
> 1. Budget: INR 30-40
> 2. Size: 14 or 15.6
> ...



+1 to Lenovo z50


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 22, 2015)

@all
OT alert
Why did [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] got banned?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 22, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> @all
> OT alert
> Why did [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] got banned?



Self ban?


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 22, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> @all
> OT alert
> Why did [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] got banned?





TechnoBOY said:


> Self ban?



amd hate comment plus aggregation of previous offenses ??
*www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...ssors-circulation.html?highlight=#post2200964


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 22, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> amd hate comment plus aggregation of previous offenses ??
> *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...ssors-circulation.html?highlight=#post2200964


yes,banned by [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]:


> Banned for 3 weeks for being a moron on way too many occasions.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> amd hate comment plus aggregation of previous offenses ??
> *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...ssors-circulation.html?highlight=#post2200964


Banned him for behaving like an idiot on too many occasions.


----------



## zapout (Mar 28, 2015)

(Asking for a friend)
Need a laptop between 40-50k
His requirments-
-Full HD screen
-Screen size: normal(this is what he said, so mainstream size)
-he'll be using it for mainly office work(lots of number punching) and basic home use.
-Laptop should have full* numeric keypads*(this is important for him)

I'm steering away from Lenovo because of their superfish fiasco, but i see no other options.
please recommend guys.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2015)

zapout said:


> (Asking for a friend)
> Need a laptop between 40-50k
> His requirments-
> -Full HD screen
> ...


There is no laptop, in India that is, in that budget with FHD screen other than Lenovo Z50-70 or Flex 2. If you are willing to import, XOTIC PC | FORCE 16GC (29-029) w/ 860M (MSI GE60 ApachePro Barebones) is the best option around 52k.


----------



## zapout (Mar 28, 2015)

Ohh,  then I've to ask him 
He also looked into - msi gp60 2pe leopard
He overreach in these things,  always spend more than needed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2015)

zapout said:


> Ohh,  then I've to ask him
> He also looked into - msi gp60 2pe leopard
> He overreach in these things,  always spend more than needed.



MSI GP60 is not much different than Z50-70. Both have underpowered DDR3 840M compared to the DDR5 860M in Force 16GC. GP60 also has half the ram and lesser HDD space compared to Force 16GC.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2015)

Spending more is no problem but spending on a similar thing which is available for a lower price is bad decision.


----------



## zapout (Mar 29, 2015)

It's not just laptop,  he buy overpriced/costlier stuff all the time. Anyway the primary reason of me recommending him laptop in lower price bracket is,  the main use is office work,  not gaming/media consumption. 
As there are no other options, I've recommend him the z50


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2015)

zapout said:


> It's not just laptop,  he buy overpriced/costlier stuff all the time. Anyway the primary reason of me recommending him laptop in lower price bracket is,  the main use is office work,  not gaming/media consumption.
> As there are no other options, I've recommend him the z50



let it be man. We face this every now and then and the best you can do is to suggest a person and cannot force that person to buy a certain thing that is his personal opinion. Always advice and let the choice be on the other person shoulder.


----------



## zapout (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay sir,  this is what I'll do then. 
Thanks for showing the way ☺.
(he's a good friend that's why I was insistent on this)


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

zapout said:


> Okay sir,  this is what I'll do then.
> Thanks for showing the way ☺.
> (he's a good friend that's why I was insistent on this)



There are many people out here who still need help and you should help them.


----------



## geek_rocker (Apr 1, 2015)

What would be the best laptop for gaming at less than 40k right now? Asking for a friend.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 1, 2015)

geek_rocker said:


> What would be the best laptop for gaming at less than 40k right now? Asking for a friend.


Even 60k laptops aren't good enough for gaming.


----------



## geek_rocker (Apr 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Even 60k laptops aren't good enough for gaming.



Yeah, I mean what laptop would give you the best gaming performance on that budget. No more of these wisecracks please.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 1, 2015)

geek_rocker said:


> Yeah, I mean what laptop would give you the best gaming performance on that budget. No more of these wisecracks please.


Get any laptop with GT 840M (2gb or 4 gb whichever suits your budget), 4 GB ram and i5 4210U.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

geek_rocker said:


> Yeah, I mean what laptop would give you the best gaming performance on that budget. No more of these wisecracks please.



840m should be the threshold when looking for a laptop that can game.


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 2, 2015)

geek_rocker said:


> What would be the best laptop for gaming at less than 40k right now? Asking for a friend.



But if cant get the nvidia gt 840m in the budget u can go for a laptop with gt 740m atleast. 
my friend has a laptop with gt 740m and i've seen him play far cry 3 , 4, nfs mw 2012, battlefield 3,4 at 1366x768 with playable frame rates. ( ofcourse u have to tone down graphics but u do get to experience the game play which in my opinion makes it all worth it .)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 2, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> But if cant get the nvidia gt 840m in the budget u can go for a laptop with gt 740m atleast.
> my friend has a laptop with gt 740m and i've seen him play far cry 3 , 4, nfs mw 2012, battlefield 3,4 at 1366x768 with playable frame rates. ( ofcourse u have to tone down graphics but u do get to experience the game play which in my opinion makes it all worth it .)


740M is 2 generation old. No point in even going for a laptop with 800M series series when 900M series was out in October last year IMHO.


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 740M is 2 generation old. No point in even going for a laptop with 800M series series when 900M series was out in October last year IMHO.


But people can buy oly wat they can buy. 
For 40k gt 800 or gt 900 series may not be available.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 2, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> But people can buy oly wat they can buy.
> For 40k gt 800 or gt 900 series may not be available.


Laptops with 840M are available in that budget.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> But people can buy oly wat they can buy.
> For 40k gt 800 or gt 900 series may not be available.



840m based laptop are available easily in thay 40k mark


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 3, 2015)

$hadow said:


> 840m based laptop are available easily in thay 40k mark



where  ????
I checked some laptops in flipkart but they have either gt 820 or gt 830m in the 40k - 45k range 
can u provide some links ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> where  ????
> I checked some laptops in flipkart but they have either gt 820 or gt 830m in the 40k - 45k range
> can u provide some links ?


Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) Rs.46949 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50-70 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (59-419439) SIlver Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

Dell Inspiron 3542 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) (3542541TB2BT) Rs.44975 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 3542 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) (3542541TB2BT) Black Online - Dell : Flipkart.com


----------



## $hadow (Apr 4, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> where  ????
> I checked some laptops in flipkart but they have either gt 820 or gt 830m in the 40k - 45k range
> can u provide some links ?



You got two right above my post.


----------



## Sandstorme (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, I'm looking for a laptop with the following specifications :-

1. Intel i5 (5th gen)
2. 8GB RAM
3. 1TB HDD
4. Nvidia gt840M or higher
5. DOS (Windows not preferred)
6. 5+ hours of battery life

I have a budget of Rs.50000/-.
I'm a college student and will be using this device mainly for programming, light gaming, watching movies.

Thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 3, 2015)

Sandstorme said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a laptop with the following specifications :-
> 
> 1. Intel i5 (5th gen)
> 2. 8GB RAM
> ...



*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/181169-guide-laptop-buying-guide-post2215399.html#post2215399

Ignore 5th gen.


----------



## Pancul (Jun 3, 2015)

Are these listings really real or fake?

*paytm.com/shop/p/lenovo-g50-70-cor...ows8-1-black-LAPLENOVO-G50-7MOME21052F43B9513

*paytm.com/shop/p/lenovo-thinkpad-e...dows-8-black-LAPLENOVO-THINKCOST29104E2B95DB8

*paytm.com/shop/p/lenovo-g50-70-cor...-no-bag-black-LAPLENOVO-G50-7MOME21052A81CC05

Paytm is also offering discount of upto Rs.9000/- on the mentioned price. If we see the price of these laptops on any other e-commerce site, then there is a huge difference. I smell fishy here. What do you guys say?


----------



## MANOfJosh (Jun 5, 2015)

Pancul said:


> Are these listings really real or fake?
> 
> *paytm.com/shop/p/lenovo-g50-70-cor...ows8-1-black-LAPLENOVO-G50-7MOME21052F43B9513
> 
> ...



+1 to question. How far is purchase from PayTM trustable?


----------



## User Name (Jun 5, 2015)

Why so many intel 5th gen laptops are not in Indian markets? Most of them are from HP.

When will they launched? (Dell, lenevo, acer)


----------



## rdkumthekar (Jun 6, 2015)

Add this one From HP's new gen laptops, its got 5th gen i5 with FHD screen, 8 GB RAM and a 2 GB GT940M @ 52k!!!!

HP Pavilion 15-ab032TX (Notebook) (5th Gen Core i5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W75PA)

HP Pavilion 15-ab032TX (Notebook) (Core i5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W75PA) Rs.52900 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-ab032TX (Notebook) (Core i5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W75PA) SIlver Online - HP : Flipkart.com

also this one is good too below 50k

HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA)

HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Rs.46740 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-p077TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (J6M42PA) Imprint SNow White Color With Texture Linear Pattern


----------



## Nishandh (Jul 9, 2015)

hi,

*Would this lenovo do good as a student laptop ? :*

I have narrowed down to buying *Lenovo B40-30 Notebook* (Celeron Dual Core/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (Rs 22,700 online)
Features considered : less power-hungry processor, 4GB RAM, 2 or more USB ports, less than 15 inch, budget upto 25K.
If you remember any recent models that did impress, please suggest the model number...





- - - Updated - - -

Hi, same as above post, formatted according to TDF rules*.

1) What is your budget? 20-25K*
*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*



Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen

*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Office suite, PDFs, firefox with ~ 10tabs. no music/video/game, totally used at work place.*
*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*
Any power saving processor, 4GB RAM, 300GB HDD, 2or3 usb ports.
*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like: Asus, Lenovo.
b. Dislike: Dell entry level series.
*6) Anything else you would like to say?*
Battery back up *(* normal (*3-4hrs*) *)*


*Good if it have a matt screen*
Purchase place *(* Online / Local  *)

Having an eye on Lenovo B40-30 Notebook (Celeron Dual Core/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1) (Rs 22,700 online).
If you have noticed any good student laptop recently, pls mention model number...
*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 10, 2015)

Nishandh said:


> hi,
> 
> *Would this lenovo do good as a student laptop ? :*
> 
> ...


Best config you can get in your budget:

HP 15-af024AU APU Quad Core A8 - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1) Notebook Rs.24990 Price in India - Buy HP 15-af024AU APU Quad Core A8 - (4 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1) Notebook Turbo SIlver Color With Diamond & Cross Brush Pattern Online - HP : Fl


----------



## Nishandh (Jul 10, 2015)

Interesting !
Apart from the 16inch size, everything is great. 
Its for my sister, not very sure about daily use concerns, size wise.
Thank-you SaiyanGoku.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 10, 2015)

Nishandh said:


> Interesting !
> Apart from the 16inch size, everything is great.
> Its for my sister, not very sure about daily use concerns, size wise.
> Thank-you SaiyanGoku.



Along that check out flex as well.


----------



## zorro (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Need a laptop with *good built quality *. Had a Dell vostro in mind [ vostro 14 3458 ]

1) What is your budget? 45-55K
2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

No specifications for size or weight ; 14"- 15" screen

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Office suite, PDFs, firefox with ~ 10tabs. 

Light music/video/game, totally used at work place.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
5th gen i5 , 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, 

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: D, Lenovo.
b. Dislike: Asus ,acer , 

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Can I find consumer laptop with good built at this price point ?


----------



## vishalmeena849 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey...guys I read ur thread regarding buying lapiee,I really found dis one really awesome.I am also planning to buy a 30-35k budget laptop.
and guys please suggest some great machine at dis price point.
BRAND,SCREEN SIZE-NO BAR.please suggest whatever u feel.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Need a laptop with *good built quality . Had a Dell Inspiron 17" in mind  
1) What is your budget? 55-70K
2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

No specifications for size or weight ; 17+" screen

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Office suite, PDFs, firefox with ~ 10tabs. 

music/video/game, totally used at home place.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
5th gen i7 , 6GB RAM, 1 TB HDD, 

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, Lenovo.
b. Dislike: Asus ,acer , 

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Can I buy any of the suggested laptops from China or nearby with warranty as they would cost me lesser ?*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2015)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Need a laptop with *good built quality . Had a Dell Inspiron 17" in mind
> 1) What is your budget? 55-70K
> ...



Good 17" laptops cost 100k+ in India and around 90k (clevo/sager from xotic PC). That model you have in mind is ~2 year old and discontinued. Nobody buys laptop with 750M for 70k when you have laptops with 860M for 75k (or 960M for ~80k, clevo/sager laptops)

Don't fall for 5th gen i7 gimmick, most are just ULV dual cores.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 19, 2015)

Contact Azom


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 19, 2015)

When does these Laptops arrive in India???

Y50 Laptop Good For Gaming & Entertainment*| Lenovo US


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> When does these Laptops arrive in India???
> 
> Y50 Laptop Good For Gaming & Entertainment*| Lenovo US



Contact Lenovo India. Or maybe you can get it through an acquaintance in USA (or buy from amazon/ebay/newegg global site)


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 19, 2015)

Lenovo laptop develop hard disk failure and slow ness after 2 year, its crap, consider something good, also they  have only one year warranty


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> Lenovo laptop develop hard disk failure and slow ness after 2 year, its crap, consider something good, also they  have only one year warranty


Lenovo R61 going good for past 8 years. I asked for extended warranty but they said it won't be required.


----------



## pritish1 (Sep 12, 2015)

I want to buy a low gaming laptop under 30000


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2015)

pritish1 said:


> I want to buy a low gaming laptop under 30000



In that budget, even a desktop isn't sufficient for gaming. Increase budget and get a desktop assembled with GTX 750 Ti. Or Buy a PS3/PS4.


----------



## pritish1 (Sep 12, 2015)

I also want to do web browsing light work .not heavy games only FIFA at low settings and games like f1 2015 .etc

- - - Updated - - -

Also one of my friends want a 2 in 1 under 35 k .What would you suggest


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2015)

pritish1 said:


> I also want to do web browsing light work .not heavy games only FIFA at low settings and games like f1 2015 .etc
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also one of my friends want a 2 in 1 under 35 k .What would you suggest



I'd still recommend you to increase budget and get a laptop with 940M in that case.

As for your friend, does he wants one with a detachable screen or a flip form factor? If its the first one, get Asus T200TA. Note: don't expect to play recent games on it.


----------



## pritish1 (Sep 12, 2015)

My friend want with detatachable screen.Also mate it is not possible to increase budget for me max 35 k is limit from parents


----------



## Superayush (Sep 19, 2015)

When Are laptops with intel 6th gen processors and ddr4 ram bound to hit the market ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2015)

Superayush said:


> When Are laptops with intel 6th gen processors and ddr4 ram bound to hit the market ?



Hopefully Q1 2017. Don't expect them to be under 100k budget though.


----------



## Superayush (Sep 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Hopefully Q1 2017. Don't expect them to be under 100k budget though.


Hmm i guess u mean in india because thats quite late .. International market should receive it by Q1 2016?


----------



## seamon (Sep 19, 2015)

Superayush said:


> When Are laptops with intel 6th gen processors and ddr4 ram bound to hit the market ?



In India? Probably November or December. Maybe even 2016.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Hopefully Q1 2017. Don't expect them to be under 100k budget though.



 

- - - Updated - - -



Superayush said:


> Hmm i guess u mean in india because thats quite late .. International market should receive it by Q1 2016?



International market should receive them by October.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

Will look for an upgrade after this wave settles.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 22, 2015)

Laptop viewing angels are so bad even mobile technology has overtaken them


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> Laptop viewing angels are so bad even mobile technology has overtaken them



Laptop display technology has stagnated. FHD screens in laptops should have become the norm by last year when phones started to have them. OEM's give TN panels here compared to IPS ones in international market and still charge us higher.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 27, 2015)

All laptop desingers of the world are sleeping I think, now a 10k phone has better hardware than a 30 k laptop, we can't avoid laptop because its a necessity for some.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

They are not sleeping. It is the indian market which has been stagnant with no proper options available at any budget.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 29, 2015)

$hadow said:


> They are not sleeping. It is the indian market which has been stagnant with no proper options available at any budget.



why companies are manufacturing outdated laptop in the first place, full HD, 1TB HDD, 4 GB Ram, should have been the mainstream and minimum spec of any laptop at least five years back, but still in 2015 we have same config for past 10 years

- - - Updated - - -

what is the competition for Core i3 5th and 4th gen from AMD, what are the processor with same league from amd

and what is U, M used in processoor, which one is better, does 14nm really helps ?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 17, 2015)

hey guys how is this deal

Lenovo G50-80 (80E5020VIN) Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm (15.6)- DOS) (Black) - Buy Lenovo G50-80 (80E5020VIN) Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm (15.6)- DOS) (Black) Online at Low Price in India -

Lenovo 
1
i3 5th gen
4 gb ram with 1 tb hdd
15.6 inch
full keyboard
for 25500 is it a good deal

- - - Updated - - -

also this one

*www.snapdeal.com/product/lenovo-g5080-80e502q8ih-notebook-4th/649459152794#bcrumbLabelId:57


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 24, 2015)

Lenovo G50-80 (80E5020VIN) Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm (15.6)- DOS) (Black) - Buy Lenovo G50-80 (80E5020VIN) Notebook (5th Gen Intel Core i3- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62cm (15.6)- DOS) (Black) Online at Low Price in India -

Its a sweet deal.. go for it


----------



## hems87 (Oct 28, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> why companies are manufacturing outdated laptop in the first place, full HD, 1TB HDD, 4 GB Ram, should have been the mainstream and minimum spec of any laptop at least five years back, but still in 2015 we have same config for past 10 years
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



The competition from AMD is A10 , A8 and APU . A6 is a dual core APU .A8 , A10 are quadcore APU with different number of GPU stream processors. there are 2 suffixes from AMD i think and FX series of processors . P (eg A10-8700P)series are 17-20 watts processors optimized for battery life while fx series (fx-8800P) are performance oriented having a tdp of 35 watts.    


With respect to intel the mobile segment is divided into a number of segments.

H series : performance oriented 2-4 cores with/without iris/iris-pro integrated graphics have a tdp of 35-47 Watts (eg core i7 4950HQ 6920HQ).

M and MQ : performance oriented processor M are dual core processors and MQ are quad core processors.

U    : These low power optimized processors . The TDP is 17 watts and are oriented to give better life . Ultrabooks use these processors generally. these are dual core processors with lower clock speed for both cpu and gpu. (eg core i5 5010U, core i7 5060U, core i7 6500U ) 

Y : These extreme low power processors for 2 in 1 laptops and tablets. the tdp is 4.5 watts to 11 watts (eg core i3 4010Y for 4th gen  core m7 6Y75 for 6th gen processors).


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 4, 2015)

Any good offer this Diwali ??? Please post


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Nov 16, 2015)

Someone Update it Please!!!!!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 16, 2015)

Where's [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 16, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Where's [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] ?



He is currently banned.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 17, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> He is currently banned.



Oh.... NVIDIA thing ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 17, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Oh.... NVIDIA thing ?


Something about being rude I guess.


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 17, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Oh.... NVIDIA thing ?



For the AMD thread in the Technology News section...Mods did not like his expression of dislike(hatred) of AMD in all threads related or mentions AMD.That's what I heard.


----------



## Blue Leaf (Nov 24, 2015)

This thread needs to be updated


----------



## napsterv (Nov 25, 2015)

Blue Leaf said:


> This thread needs to be updated



Time to make a new thread.


----------

